# J. Alexander's Four Lands Part 2, redux



## Scotley (May 12, 2006)

The Four Lands Continues here.

The previous thread ended here.

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=2815063#post2815063


----------



## SirCaith (May 13, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

Lucien looks thoughtful for a moment in regards to Angelo's question.  "Hmm, I can't say that there was much banditry per se on my journey here.  There were several roving bands of orcs and goblins, but it was their migration season.  The Brotherhood troop I rode with felt that they were out in heavier numbers than usual, though.  The Unclaimed Lands are always a journey that requires diligence and care, but once I arrived in the lands in the Light, things were much safer."


----------



## Scotley (May 14, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"I have never traveled so far north myself. Ah, here is the inn where I've been staying, not exactly a palace, but cozy enough." Once the others are settled in, Angelo will lead them to the tavern and a much needed drink.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 16, 2006)

*Drinks*

As the newly assembled group sits drinking ale in a moderate tavern the air is one of warriness with people eyeing your small party. Round after Round is delivered as the three of you converse.

Everyone roll a spot check?


----------



## Scotley (May 16, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

OOC: Spot Check (1d20+7=18)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 18, 2006)

*Tetsu*

OOC: Tetsu rolls 1d20+8-> [10,8] = (18) Spot Check


----------



## SirCaith (May 20, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

Spot Check (1d20+4=23)


----------



## J. Alexander (May 21, 2006)

*Spot Checks*

For Angelo and Tetsu and Lucien

As you are sitting quitely around the table speaking in hushed tones, a noticeable shift in clientel begins to occur. The intial clientel of early eveing workers and small shop keepers is giving way to a more martial crowd. A look at the clock shows it to be close to 10 pm.

For Lucien
[sblock]A glace at one of the soliders as they are entering shows them to be a mixture of roayal and noble troops from their surcoats. Several in fact are wearing a golden lion on a crimson field[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 22, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

With a change in the crowd, Angelo switches to juice or even water and becomes more reserved.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 23, 2006)

*Drinks*

The shift in crowd soon leads to overworked and slightly harried barmaids and as well as a busy bar. Ironically no money is seen to exchange hands during all these transactions but a glace at one of the barboys shows him placing marks on a chalk board. As the trio continues their conversation in hushed tones the smell of roasting pork begins to fill the common room. With this infusion of smell, the air noticeable lightens as smoke is now being released from the room froma set of cleverly recessed windows and fans that act like an exhaust system. The main and back doors are also opened and light curtains drawn over them to allow the crisp night air to come in. As the doors are repositoined, those who care to observe notice that ten of the men, five for each door, the more martial amoung you notice that this is the number of a squad, get up and go to each of the doors. Two actually go outside and stand while the other three pull up a table directly in front of the door so that anyone entering would have to step to either side in order to enter the room proper.  Additonal tables are rearranged so as to force any woould be attackters to divide orhave to jump over tables in order to reach the now inner area of tables. This inner area now contains 9 tables. Three 6 tops, 2 eight tops and four 4 tables. The party now occupies one of the four tops located along the outer edge closed to the bar.

As the room cools off and get to a comfortable level, the group takes begins to shed their cloaks reveling surcoats of rich silk surcoats over chainmain underneath. Some of the surcoats posses coats of arms upon them suck as A golden lion rampart on a rich crmison silk field, a silver sleeping lion on a royal blue field, A black horse on a crimsion field, and a silver moon transfixed by a golden sword on a black field are the more promient ones. As on moves from the center to the outer ring of men the quality or arms and armour lessen as do the surcoats which go from silk to cotton. A total count now revels close to 60 men now in the tavern brining it almost to capacity.


----------



## Scotley (May 23, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

With casual glances, Angelo tries to determine how important these men and their house are by examining their devices. "We seem to have some unusual company this evening," he says to his companions.

OOC: Knowledge-nobility and royalty (1d20+4=22)


----------



## J. Alexander (May 23, 2006)

*Drinks*

For Angelo
[sblock]Angelo immedieatly recongizes the golden lion, rampart on a crimison field as belonging to the Royal House of Gwynedde, the silver sleeping lion belongs to one of Gwyneeds major dukes, the Duke of Cassan. The black horse on a crimson field belongs to a cadet branch of the royal house the Duke of Landsdown. The silver transfixed moon on a black filed Angelo does not know.[/sblock]

As the group begins to settle in, the tables making the peremiter are quickly laid with a variety of foods forming a hastly put together buffet with a hodge podge of food items. Voices can be heard coming from the kitchen reflecting a very harried cook, such comments as "Go borrow what you can and hurry" etc can be heard as well as "If we do this right, just think PATRONAGE."  Much to your parties suprise, the front curtains part and 10 workman enter carrying large pewter tubes of ice. The tubs are place around the room both along the peremiter and inside the line of tables. A non descrpit gentleman get up from one of the larger tables and walks to each of the tubs. Another gentleman joins him with pitchers of water into which he mixes a blue substance from a flask he removes from his script. Pouirng the contents over each tub causes a light bluish steam to arise. The temperature in the room beings to drop after a few minutes at which point the doors are closed once again as the bluish steam arises towards the open overhead window. Soon the room is very comfortable. As they settle in, the inner party of individuals begins to deivest themself of a large array of weaponry placing them on one of the inner tables so as to be within easy reach.


----------



## Scotley (May 23, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

As the room cools Angelo comments, "Neat trick that." Speaking more softly to his companions he says, "I recognize the Lions of Gwynedde and the Black Horse of Landsdown, but who is that silver transfixed moon on a black field?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 24, 2006)

*Tetsu*

For GM Only:

[sblock]I don't know if Tetsu would have come across mention of the unknown arms in his wanderings, but I rolled a Knowledge: Nobility/Royalty (or History, if that serves better - my bonus is the same for each).

Tetsu rolls 1d20+1-> [19,1] = (20) check.[/sblock]


----------



## SirCaith (May 24, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

Lucien muses aloud, "Hmm, the lions were the same surcoats worn by the troops that brought that large chest in to the Cardinal before our audiences.  Looks like the troops of Gwynedde are gathering with so many different houses represented here.  Maybe the orc and goblin migrations to the North are not the only problem worrying Mother Church."


----------



## J. Alexander (May 24, 2006)

*Drinks*

For Tetsu
[sblock]Tetsu tries to think of a mention of such a coat of arms but fails, most likely due to his long stay in the monestary and lack of study on Heradlry. He does not feel bad though one piece of information that does come to his mind is him reading somewhere that Gwyneeded has only 12 Dukes 30 Earls and over 200 Barons and Counts.[/sblock]


The large gathering stays contiunes to drink for about thirty minutes at which point the harried cooks begins to place proper food on the table. Two yearling pigs complete with apples in their mouth, a host of meat pies as well as bread fresh from the bakers oven is placed on the tables along with a assortment of fresh vegetable, fresh fruit and cheeses. To the practiced eye this hurried feast must have cost the in keeper dearly in coin. As the feast if being laid out anothr non descrpit man perhaps in his late 20's with a bookish air about him removes himself from the table and approaches the inn keeper. In low tones that can be overheard they begin to discuss the use of the inn for the evening including it as a place to billet as well as the possiability for it's rental for as long as a month. Somewhat speechless the Innkeeper says something about his regular clients not haveing a place to drink to which the man replies, "well can you not just put an awining over your kitchen entrance and use the side courtyard for your regular patrons?"  The innkeeper says something about the expesne to which the man replies "Ah yes, I had forgetten what the cost of canvas was at a time like this,,,,tents are almost worth their wieght in silver"  The man the reaches into his pouch and produces a  handfull of coins. Handing them to the innkeeper he says "I am sure you will work something out. Oh and by the way, you should talk to your suppliers and buy as much food and provisions as possible. Enough to feed 100 men for a six to eight weeks. And please look into some frersh rushes and such if we are to sleep here the place needs to be cleaned and cleaned well."

Having overheard this exchange the trio is under the impression that the Innkeeper will treated fairly was more or less bullied into agreeing to the terms. In fact no one in the party actually heard the Innkeeper agree to anything at all.

The larger group begins to eeat and the barmaid finally gets around to stopping by to see if you need anything.

Rolls a willpower check everbody. (wicked laugh from the dm)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 24, 2006)

*Tetsu*

For GM Only:

[sblock]Actually, in order to appease my (somewhat) grouchy DM, I spent quite a few points on Knowledge skills - 1 each in several categories which happened to include Nobility and Royalty and History, amongst others.  You may remember bullying me into that . . .   [/sblock]

Tetsu rolls 1d20+11-> [5,11] = (16) Willpower Check


----------



## Scotley (May 24, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

OOC: Will Save (1d20+9=21)


----------



## J. Alexander (May 24, 2006)

*Drinks*

For Tetsu
[sblock]Who moi, grouchey, surly you jest[/sblock]

For Tetsu and Angelo
[sblock]As the small party is sipping its beverages observing the doings in the room, a urge to leave comes across each of you but is quickly shaken off[/sblock]


----------



## SirCaith (May 25, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

Willpower save (1d20+7=25)


----------



## J. Alexander (May 25, 2006)

*Drinks*

For Brother Lucien
[sblock]Brother Lucien feels his metal defenses assaulated by a suggestion to leave the area but he is able to ward it off with a little effort[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 25, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"I don't think we are welcome any more..." 

For the DM [sblock]Angelo tries to determine if the urge was arcane or divine in origin. Knowledge Arcana and Spellcraft repectively (1d20+8=22, 1d20+17=24) [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (May 26, 2006)

*Drinks*

For Angelo
[sblock]Trying to cataglouge the type of magic being used, Angelo quickly surmises that it is psychic in orign and very very powerful from what he can determine. Given the type of suggestions used and it's format, Angelo thinks that had they had truly serious intent that he would have left very quickly. Roll me a knowledge history and a knowledge Arcane skill check.[/sblock]

As the meal progress the trio is suprised to see that everyone serves themeself to the buffet and other than three youngish men offering basins full of hot water for the cleaning of hands, there appear to be no other servants but the ones employed by the Tavern.  From observing the interaction it appears that a youngish man perhaps just turned twenty is in overall command of the group and that the older, but sill rather youngish individuals, at his table appear to be his senior counslerors etc.


----------



## Scotley (May 26, 2006)

*Angelo*

OOC: [sblock]Knowledge History and Arcana (1d20+8=22, 1d20+8=26) [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (May 27, 2006)

*Drinks*

For Angelo
[sblock]Angelo seems to recall that according to the arcane histories Gwynedde was home to a very powerful group of mentalists who in the fear against all things arcane suffered great persecution at the hands of the Church.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 27, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Leaning back in his chair and humming a simple tune as he thinks about the days events, Angelo considers the faces in the room. He ponders the painting in the Archbishop's office and considers all he has heard and seen today. _It would be like my old mentor to have me here for more than just his old tomes. What was he playing at here? Was he enmeshed in Gwyneddee politics and religion? What did he expect of me?_


----------



## J. Alexander (May 29, 2006)

*Drinks*

As Angelo muses and his companions sit silently at their beers, the eatin of the larger group continues with them basically ignoring the party. By midnight they have finished and the bulk of the group has left. "We will return tomorrow to take up residence" the bookish man says as they deaprt leaving the party alone. Only ten men stay behind and continure drinking. The serving staff begins to clean  up the remants of the sudden buffet and being carrying the dishes etc back to the kitchen area. The waitress once again apporaches the table and says "We will be closing in an hour sir, is there anything more i can do for you"


----------



## Scotley (May 29, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo orders a final round. "Do you mind if I play a little tune?"


----------



## J. Alexander (May 29, 2006)

*Drinks*

In response to Angelo's inquiry, the barmaid says "Well a little music would be nice to clean up by, but not to loud mind you it is getting late"


----------



## Scotley (May 29, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo strikes up a peppy tune to aid the staff in their labors. Nothing too loud, just pleasantly upbeat. 

OOC: Perform (1d20+8=20) 

OOC: [sblock]So did any of the people in the room earlier look like people from the pictures in the cardinal archbishop's office?[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (May 29, 2006)

*Drinks*

Angelo begins his lively upbeat tune and the individuals cleaning up begin to match their pace with that of the song. Soon the room is clean and scrubbed. As the complete their tasks the barmaid steps up and address the party.."Good sirs it is closing time, I am afraid you will have to leave"

For Angelo
[sblock]No, the men in the picture would be in their late 30's to early 40's. Most of the men in the room are in the early to mid twenties.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 30, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Well gentlemen, it has been a pleasant evening. Shall we make our way back to the inn?" As they get ready to leave, [sblock]Angelo requests a quick look around the area from his little friends.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (May 30, 2006)

*Drinks*

For Angelo
[sblock]Opening the links he finds cat sleeping in the bed while the other is on it's perch. "With a yawn from both of them, Angelo gets a ok and soon finds himself looking out of the window to his room at the street below. For the most part the street is deserted but there are a few people to be seen moving about. Nothing out of the ordinary can be noted on the street directly in front of the tavern. As that link closes,Angelo soon gets and aerial view of the streets which again  appera mostly deserted with the exception of a few late night delivers[/sblock]

OCC: Calling Tetsu and Lucien.....tons of information being wasted here


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 31, 2006)

*Tetsu*

OOC:  

Now, Todd - you above all people should realize there's no such thing as 'wasted information.'

Seriously, though, I've been checking in.  Tetsu's forte just happens NOT to be magic and mind games (at least, not yet!) so I'm sort of at a loss. :\


----------



## SirCaith (May 31, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

Lucien leaves a nice tip for the server, "Bless you, child, and this house, as the food and service are a delight unto the Light."

"My friends, with so many cadres here, I expect I will be hearing something from the Cardinal soon.  I cannot believe that he would keep an experienced campaigner on the periphery with so much activity abounding."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 2, 2006)

*The Streets*

The tavern is soon cleaned up and your party shown the door. The trio finds itself on a moderately lite street with no signs of traffic. You are next door to Angelo's rooming house.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 2, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Good 'Morrow gentlemen, for it is clear to me that you both need your beauty rest. Perhaps we shall meet for breakfast? There is a fine little shop with strong tea and good pastry not too far away." Stiffling a yawn he adds, "Maybe brunch would be best." With that a very weary overfed and somewhat intoxicated Angelo toddles off to bed. After taking the usual defensive precautions of course.


----------



## SirCaith (Jun 2, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

"Good 'morrow to you, as well, friend Angelo.  Your playing tonight was excellent to this poor abused ear, used only to church chants and the poor talents of minstrels who follow army trains.  The morrow looks to be promising in many ways, for it seems we live in interesting times.  Adventure may be what comes knocking on our doors, come the morn."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 2, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Indeed friend Lucien, I sense something of weight is about to happen here. I believe my old mentor could have gotten his bequest to me without a journey here. I think he knew that something important was going on." With a sigh he adds, "I just hope we can figure out what is happening sooner rather than later once events have passed us by."  He shurgs, "Perhap sleep will allow us to put the pieces to the puzzle together. I fear my thoughts are a little fuzzy from the food and drink. And so to bed..."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 3, 2006)

*Partings*

As the party takes it leave of each other Angelo and Tetsu heading to the next door boarding house headed towards the clositers, it appears as if an agreement has been had so as to met on the morrow for breakfeast/brunch.

Actions gentlemen?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 3, 2006)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu will also say his goodbyes and make for the boarding house.  Once arrangements have been made, he'll find his way to his room and retire for the evening.  Assuming his sleep is undisturbed, he'll awaken at his usual early hour, go through his morning ablutions and meditations, and head down for breakfast.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 5, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Checking first to see if he has any mail, Angelo  will retire upstairs. He will feed his little friends with the goodies from his earlier shopping. He will check the latches, bars locks or whatever the rooming house provides and go to sleep. If undisturbed he will awaken a little later than usual and engage in his usual studies, then his toilet and finally make his way down for a late breakfast.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 6, 2006)

*Breakfeast*

The trio reassembles at breakfeast the next morning somewhat tired and unrested. No one it appears from the polite opening statements slept well. A sense of restlessness and anxiety seemed to have gripped each one of the party members leading to the tossing and turning thruout the evening night. 

Sitting down to a modest meal of bread, cheese and fruit and lite beer the party soon finds themsleves lost in the early monring rush of other patrons sitting down to their meal.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 6, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Rubbing his tired eyes, Angelo eats a modest breakfast. "So what shall we do today gentlemen? I'm tempted to find an apothecary to produce a remedy that will promote restful sleep. I fear my restless night was the result of a surfeit of exotic food and drink. Mayhap a day of moderation will be enough produce more satisfactory sleep?" Despite his words, Angelo's eye considers another serving before he continues. "Tetsu, we spoke of a costume to blur your race yesterday. Should we seek a costumer’s shop today?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 7, 2006)

*Breakfeast*

As Angelo makes his comments the door to the tavern burst open. In the doorway is a man who appears to be fending off a group of attackers. From the vantage point of being behind him, the trio notice that his cloak is of a dark greenish black.....and that he appears dressed in leathers....both long sword and short sword are in heavy use as he appears to be successsull defending himself but unable to press the attack.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 7, 2006)

*Tetsu*

Spying the conflict, Tetsu quickly takes up his staff and moves around the tables to the side of the doorway in which the man is fighting.  He'll place himself out of reach of the man's weapons but in a position where he can be seen by the man as he backs further into the entrance.  There, he'll wait patiently until he can figure out more of what's going on.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 8, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Ah fate's cruel hand is upon me. This is just the sort of thing that would happen when I complain of ill rest and an aching head." Finishing his beer and rising slowly Angelo takes up a defensive posture, staff at the ready.

For the DM only [sblock]He thinks to his friends, _Why am I buying expensive cuts of fish and fresh fruits imported from distant lands to feed you when you don't alert me to a battle on my very doorstep. If it isn't too much trouble drag yourselves from under the covers and off the perch to give me some eyes on the outside?_[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 8, 2006)

*Breakfeast*

As Tetsu takes up his position the man catches a glimpse of Tetsu moving in position behind him. With a flurry of blows, Tetsu couts 4 attacts, two from each weapon, the man drops the two opponets before him and whirls outward and to the side in order to place his back against the wall and putting first Tetsu then Angelo in line of sight of the open door. From their vantage point, they see what appears to be a large group of armed men pressing the individually formally standing in the doorway. All appeared to be well armed and the glint of chainmail can be seen.  A quick glance shows upwards of 6 opponets in addition to the ones already dead or wounded on the ground. As the man moves outward in order to prevent an attack by Tetsu from behind, he exposes himself to attacks from his opponets and suffers several brutal cuts. "Glad you chose the hard way Marcus, I have always disliked you" can be heard thru the sound of battle.

Roll a spot check for me gentlemen

For Angelo
[sblock]Several mental yawns briefly distract Angelo and the thought of "Nice warm bed, just a few more minutes" To his discomoft however, Angelo is slammed with two images at the same time (Roll a concertration check and a Fortitude Check DC 13 each).[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 8, 2006)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu rolls 1d20+8-> [12,8] = (20) Spot Check


----------



## Scotley (Jun 8, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

OOC: Fortitude and Consentration checks (1d20+5=11, 1d20+8=18)

OOC: Guys, I will be out of town I likely not posting until next Friday. Todd, feel free to npc Angelo as needed to keep things moving along.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 9, 2006)

*Breakfeast*

For Tetsu
[sblock]as the metal blades strike the man fighting in the doorway, Tetsu observes faint sparks coming from the mans torso and arms where the blows are coming into contact with him.[/sblock]

As Tetsu is intently observing the combat in the doorway, he is suddenly distracted by a sound from his dining table. Turing Tetsu finds Angelo slumped over the table apparently unconcious.

For Angelo
[sblock]Angelo's concertaino did not break alas the pain from both visions hitting him at the same time causes him to to suffer from vertigo and Angelo blacks out.
OCC:Actualy your failing the save makes things a little easier [/sblock]

OCC: HMMMMM...I get to play Angelo ........HMMMMMM...this could be fun   
OCC: Okay guys i have been reviewing other games it and starting with Scott's return from vacation i am going to implement the 48 hour rule. That is if you do not post within 48 hours of the last post where your action is needed or you chose to remain silent, I will move the game ahead. All actions that occur during that time fram will be considered to have been completed by your charcter with minimal effect but only on rare occasions will I allow you to go back and perform a post dated action. Of course you friendly, compassionate and understanding and benevelont DM will make exceptions for Deaths, Illness, Vacation, or hellish work schedule ....


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 9, 2006)

*Tetsu*

"Need a hand?"


----------



## SirCaith (Jun 10, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

Spot Check (1d20+4=15)

Lucien rises with Tetsu to take a defensive position, draws his longsword,  and prepares to aid the man under attack.  "In the Name of the Light, unless this man be a brigand, such an assault is wrong under the law.  Desist or face Justice, this I vow by St. Athena."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 13, 2006)

*Breakfeast*

Taking no heed of thw warnings coming from the room, the fight continues...the man once again lashes out this time connecting twice with his long sword and amazingly enough blocked two attacks from this other opponet with the short sword. The man to his left let goes a cry and falls back only  to be replaced by another opponet. 

To engage tetsu or lucien will have to step towards the combat thru the doorway.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 13, 2006)

*Tetsu*

_Hmmm.  This fellow seems to have things well in hand.  Moving through the doorway would likely put him off his stride, and he's got them bottlenecked right now.  Best to wait a bit and see how things turn out._


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 13, 2006)

*Breakfeast*

As Tetsu pauses to watch the conflict, two new attackers step forward and engage the man now making it three on one. Ignoring the cry of Brother Lucien the continue their attack. With great skill the man block several of the blows as he takes a defensive stance yet several more get thru and strike him hard.  The combat contiues into another round with the man taking a few more blows but in reply deals out several of his own. As his longsword comes into contact with his foes their appears to be a blusih white flare.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 14, 2006)

*Tetsu*

As soon as the conflict moves inside the room enough for him to do so without interfering with the solitary man's movements, Tetsu will step in and deliver a blow to one of the multitude.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 15, 2006)

*Breakfeast*

The combat continues outside the doorway with blows passing back and forth bewteen the man and his three opponets. The man manages to parry a few blows each round and land a few of his own in return but not without suffering a little damage. In response to his dogged defense, the men behind his opponets produce what spears and as the three front rank combantants move to cordinate their attack distracting the man, the second rank pounces and firmly pin the man to the wall with four spears. The success of the second rank attack leaves the man somewhat impaled but still standing and struggling to defend himself.

Actions gentlemen?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 16, 2006)

*Tetsu*

At this point, Tetsu will move to the doorway, attempting to use his quarterstaff to knock the spears away from the man (or possibly break the shafts).


----------



## Scotley (Jun 16, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

OOC: I'm back. Just let me know when Angelo comes around.


----------



## SirCaith (Jun 17, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

"Then by the Light, let justice strike where cowardice reigns."

Lucien will attempt to drive the door closed, knocking as many spears out of people's hands as possible.  He will be ready to defend himself if they try to attack him.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 18, 2006)

*Breakfeast*

Tactical: The man is just to the left right of the doorway pined against the right doorframe and the outer wall. To engage in comabat one must first step thru the doorway, which opens inward, or stand in it to reach the opponets. The man is currently pinned to the wall with three short broadhead spears and is still weakley struggling to defend himself but the spear in combination with numerous small cuts have had the desired effect. The mans defense is poor and the ground at his feet is quicly soaking up his blood. Directl in front of the door is a man wielding a shortwwor. To the right of the door and surronding the man in a half circle are three additionaly men using short swords. In the second rank their are four men weidling shor broahheaded spears as are the four of five men in the third rank.

Having made their decesion to intervene, Tetsu and Lucien need to roll initative.

For Angelo
[sblock]Angelo begins to feel a growing pressure in the back of his mind..something of urgencey as if a dream is occuring...struggling to reach out for it Angelo thinks he has it. Roll a concertration check.[/sblock]


----------



## SirCaith (Jun 18, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

Initiative (1d20+6=26)


----------



## Scotley (Jun 18, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Consentration Check and Initiative just in case. (1d20+9=22, 1d20+3=11)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 19, 2006)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu rolls 1d20+7-> [1,7] = (8) Initiative


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 19, 2006)

*Breakfeast*

Tetsu begins his manuever towards the door only to find Brother Lucien stepping ahead of him and kicking the door shut thus leavin the party facing a closed door.

For Angelo
[sblock]Angelo is starteld in to alertness by a cry from both his famialrs"WOLF, WOLF, A very bad wolf[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 20, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

With a half shout half mumble of "Wolf, big bad wolf?" Angelo starts away and tries to get to his feet with the aid of his staff. 

For the DM only [sblock]Angelo things to his animal friends. _What wolf? What are you talking about?_[/sblock]

OOC: Is the man in here with us or outside the door?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 20, 2006)

*Breakfeast*

As Angelo wakes with the cry of "Wolf, Big Bad Wolf", he find Tetsu and Brother Lucien standing before a closed door. The sounds of screams and combat can be heard from the other side of the closed doorway.

For Angelo
[sblock]The first to respond to his queary is Bodie "The one outside the door, it's huge" Then cat(do you remember his name) chimes in"Yeah he is huge, why dont you get a closer look BIRD"...to which Bodie replies with screams "SEE I told you he wnated to kill me,,,but no you want to keep the flea bag around."[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 20, 2006)

*Rook*

OOC:  Given what Keith was posting for Lucien, it doesn't really make sense that he'd slam the door shut with the man on the outside (his posts make it clear he was coming to the fellows rescue).


----------



## SirCaith (Jun 20, 2006)

*Ooc*

Yes, my impression was that this Marcus was inside the common room.  How else would we know what was occurring.  I even said in my post that my objective was to slam the door in such a way as to knock spears out of people's hands.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 20, 2006)

OCC: Ok i will revise the tactical, I thought i had made it clear that the man had stepped out of the doorway into the street when Tetsu moved in behind him and that the group was more or less watching the combat thru the open doorway.

REivse you actions accordingly and we will restart.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 20, 2006)

*Tetsu*

OOC: Tetsu will wait (since he's got no choice, really) until after Lucien's action - his initiative is much lower.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 20, 2006)

*Angelo*

Angelo's action will stand. He's running a little behind the others I think. 

OOC: [sblock]You told me the cat's name over the phone, but I don't think we every commited it to text.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 22, 2006)

*Breakfeast*

Brother Lucien begins to approach the door but appears to pause leaving an opening fot Tetsu, should Tetsu chose to engage. Sounds of combat can be heard outside the door mainly consisting of shouts and now growels.  The man pinned against the wall still feable attemtps to fight off his opponets but the ground is now soaked with his blood and he is ineffective. The men attacking him seem to be distracted by something and are turning their attention away from the man.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 22, 2006)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu will finish his final 5 feet or so to the stranger, grab him by the back of his tunic and pull him inside the inn and behind Tetsu.  That should leave Tetsu standing in the doorway, facing the men outside, with the stranger behind him inside the inn.

"I'm not much good with the healing arts - Angelo or Lucien, would one of you mind seeing to his wounds?"


----------



## SirCaith (Jun 22, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

Lucien clears the doorway on Tetsu's heels.  Looking at the armed men, he will prepare to face off against them if they are still looking for a fight.  If not, he will turn to aid the wounded man.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 22, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Moving to the side of door Angelo gets ready to use his bardic magic to cure the man. "I have some skill at healing, may I assist you?" 

OOC: Assuming the man is now within reach and accents, Angelo casts Cure (1d8+5=11)  light wounds


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 22, 2006)

*Breakfeast*

Arriving at the threshold, Brother Lucien and Tetsu see Four men engaged in a battle with a large dog. The dog seems to be doing more than holding his own as already 5 men lay scatterd with a variety of wounds but some oddly enough with no visiable wounds. Seeing opponets now at their rear, the men's moral breaks and they begin to flee. The dog continues to engage them in combat and follows them a short distance. 

With a sturggle Tetsu manages to break the spears pinning the unconsiouc man to the wall. A quick look shows that two of the spears have penetrated each side. One in the upper right shoulder and one in the thigh. A tremendous amount of blood can be seen pooling about the mans feet. Carrying him into the doorway, Angelo begins to render assistance and notes heavy brusing about the mans body, especially across the shoulder and chest areas.

Brother Lucein stands guard at the doorway, while Tetsu and Angelo see about the man...

ACtions please


----------



## Scotley (Jun 22, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo pulls a simple wooden wand from a pocket and softly says a command word. A warm amber colored light streams over the wounded man for an instant. Angelo takes a few items from his healer's bag and examines the man, but lacks the skill to do any more at this point. He puts the bandages away and considers the man. "How are you feeling now?" 

OOC: Cure Light wounds from wand and heal check (1d8+5=10, 1d20+3=4)


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 23, 2006)

*Breakfeast*

Tetsu and Brother Lucien are standing guard in the doorway observing the street. 8 bodies can be found close to the building some with sword marks, some wtih teeth and claw marks and others with no visiable damage. They are dressed ina  variety of cloaks and clothing but most are wearing chain shirts which can be seen thru the rents in their tunics. As the take in the scene, they spot a very large dog coming back towards the inn. The animal is making directly for the doorway.

Angelo attends the but is baffled when he healing brings forth no reponse or conciousness from his patient. Inspecting the body Angle discovers with his limited medical knowledge what appears to be several large pads undneath the mans tunic. Placing his hand to his head, he finds the man is running a dangerously high feverl.

For Angleo
[sblock]Angelo's concertation in examing the man is borken by cries from both Bodie and Cat "Wolf"[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 23, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo looks up from the fallen man to his companions, "This man suffers from more than his wounds. He has a terrible fever. See if you can find some ice or at least cool water. He needs a healer with more skill than I posess."

OOC: [sblock]Are the bird and cat fans of the movie 'Babe' by any chance?[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 24, 2006)

*Breakfeast*

For Angelo
[sblock]Maybe ......bites to have to wait does it not [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 24, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

For the DM only [sblock]la dee da dee la la la...   [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 24, 2006)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu will leave over guard duty to Lucien, and search out someone who can find ice and a tub large enough for the stranger to recline in without submerging his head.


----------



## SirCaith (Jun 25, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

Seeing the rabble in flight, and no obvious threat at hand, Lucien sheathes his sword and says, "Stay, friend Tetsu, let me see what I can do to aid this fellow.  I've had some experience with wounds and infections in my campaigns, plus St. Athena has granted me some small powers in aiding the injured through her grace.  If you could see if perchance one of the fallen outside is still alive so we might hear what set them upon our stricken visitor, I'll see what I can do to aid him."

Calling to the maid who had been serving them breakfast, "Child, if you could go to my room and bring the saddlebags resting on the chest at the foot of bed to me, I would be much obliged.  There are some things in them that may be of help in saving this fellow."

Heal Check (1d20+10=23)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 25, 2006)

*Tetsu*

Upon hearing this very sensible suggestion, Tetsu will begin searching the bodies outside (looking both for 'treasure' and for a live one).


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 26, 2006)

*Breakfeast*

As the serving boy goes off and search of ice and Brother Luciens bags, Tetsu steps outside the doorway and begins to examine the bodies.

Tetsu needs to roll a search check. 
Brother Lucien needs to roll a healing check
All need to roll a spot check?


----------



## SirCaith (Jun 26, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

Spot Check (1d20+4=20) 

I did a heal check in my last post, but here is the link again:
Heal Check (1d20+10=23)


----------



## Scotley (Jun 26, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

OOC: Spot Check (1d20+9=24)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 27, 2006)

*Tetsu*

OOC:

Search Check: 1d20+2-> [3,2] = (5)
Spot Check:    1d20+8-> [6,8] = (14)


----------



## Scotley (Jun 27, 2006)

OOC: Heard from Tetsu as he searches, "I can't find anything good, there's too much gold and magic in the way..."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 27, 2006)

*Breakfeast*

Brother Lucien in his examination discovers that the fever is from an infected wound having come across such fevers before in his campaigns. Bedrest, anti inflamatory drugs and ice are the best cures off the top of his head as most healing magics that would cure the fever and infection are beyond most simple wound cures.

While searching the bodies, Tetsu is disguested as he finds nothing of value besides a few measley copper pieces and the medicore weapons.

As the party engages in their various pursuits, they are  made ill at ease by the emergence from the cross streets of a very large dog standing almost 4 feet at the shoulders. The animal is making directly for Tetsu and seems to be in an unpleaseant and pissed off mood.

Actions gentlemen?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 27, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo rises and takes a defensive stance. He speaks softly to the dog trying to keep it calm. "Its okay boy (or girl as appropriate) we only want to help." He takes up some bacon and egg from the breakfast table and holds it out. "How about some nice bacon? You like eggs?" He puts the plate of food down and backs off a couple of steps. 

OOC: Handle Animal (1d20+1=6) with a bacon and egg bonus maybe he won't take my arm off...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 27, 2006)

*Tetsu*

"Easy there, fella.  We're not hurting him - he's got an infected wound, and he needs it cleaned and cared for.  We'll take care of him as best we can."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 28, 2006)

*Breakfeast*

The dog warily approaches the doorway and as he moves cautiously past Tetsu, Tetsu is shocked to discover that the dog's shoulder is actually taller than he  (Tetsu) is. As Angelo offers the bacon and egg the dog takes some interest in the smile of bacon but moves quickly to the fallen mans side where he takes a postion of sitting quietly watching the movements of the group. The aura and eyes of the dog readily suggest that any violence towards the fallen man will be met with a flurry of teeth and claws.

Anyone care to roll a knowledge animal check and or a spot check?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 28, 2006)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu rolls 1d20+8-> [15,8] = (23) Spot Check


----------



## SirCaith (Jun 29, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

Lucien looks to the animal, and in a warm, firm voice says, "Good boy.  Your master will be all right.  I am bandaging his wounds and I have some things that will bring his fever down."

From his saddlebags, he removes his healer's kits.  He takes bandages, a salve, and a tin of tablets.  He salves the wounds and bandages them.  He then crushes a couple of tablets in a cup and adds water.  He slowly trickles the dissolved febrifuge down the throat of the injured man, watching for signs of choking.

Knowledge Animal and Spot checks (1d20+1=18, 1d20+4=19)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 30, 2006)

*Tetsu*

OOC: 

I'll be leaving for Lake Norfork fairly early tomorrow morning.  I'll check the posting early in the AM, but I'll be without Internet access until sometime Monday evening or Tuesday morning.

Todd, if you wouldn't mind taking care of Tetsu for me until then I'd appreciate it!


----------



## Scotley (Jun 30, 2006)

*Angelo*

OOC: Knowledge Nature and Spot (1d20+4=9, 1d20+6=23)


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 30, 2006)

*Healing*

Brother Lucien sets about his preparations under the watchfull and threating glare of the dog. The animal is wearing a collar but it is hard to see being silver in color and nestled next to his silver white undercoat. Under the gentle minstirations of Lucien the fever is reduced somewhat but the man still remains unconcious.

For Angelo
[sblock]With the help of your two f riend which are kinda being spastic about it...WOLF WOLF WOLF, that is not a dog that is a fracking wolf[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 30, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"My friends, I'd have to say that is a wolf rather than a dog. Perhaps wilder than I first thought. Tread carefully."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 30, 2006)

*The Animal*

As Angelo makes his comment, Angelo is fixed with a icey gaze from the animal in question. 
Roll Monster/Animal Knowledge

For Angelo
[sblock]At his comment, Angelo is hit with yet another blinding headache. "Why dont you tell your two excitable friends to hush, one finds it hard to think with all their racket"[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 30, 2006)

*Tetsu*

OOC: No result from my 23 spot check?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 30, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo clutches his forehead and mumbles something about a freaking minagery. "Good Lucien, have you perhaps a headache remedy in your bag of tricks?" [sblock]_A little peace and quiet if you please my friends._[/sblock]

OOC: Knowledge Nature (1d20+4=23)


----------



## SirCaith (Jul 1, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

Lucien smiles at Angelo's comment and question.  "Wolf, dog, I don't think it matters in this instance.  He is a loyal animal here to protect his master, and if a wolf, he would be hunted and killed by the city guards, whereas a dog would be allowed to stay by his master's side.  So, to me, this is a dog.  As for your headache, this tincture of willowbark should help, but you shouldn't take it and drink any strong licquors.  Do drink lots of water with it."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 1, 2006)

*Breakfeast*

For Tetsu
[sblock] OCC: Patience, Patience, Patiences,,, but as I have never really had that virtue guess i cant hold it against you ...........

As Tetsu stands guard at the door overlooking the street he catches a glimpse of what appears to be liveried  men moving towards the hotel.[/sblock]

For Angelo
[sblock]Angelo looks at the wolf and recalls this description from the book.....The Winter Wolf looks much like it's smaller cousin except that it averages 4 1/2 feet at the shoulder and weighs 450 pounds. Solid white to silver in color, these creatrues have a deadly bite and ability to breath cold against their opponets. Of all the wolf subtypes this is perhaps the most dangeriious and cunning of all.......The animal ahead of you fits this description other than the fact that he appears to have a overcoat of black fur given him the look of an alaskan malmute...[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 1, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Taking the tincture and chasing it with a generous amount of water Angelo says, "I didn't mean wolf in the ordinary forest pack sort of way. That is a noble winter wolf, cunning and deadly."


----------



## SirCaith (Jul 1, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

"Ah, even so.  We've seen such beasts on the northern borders before.  Still, I think I have done all I can for this man herre in the common room, he nedds bedrest.  If I can get your assistance, Angelo and Tetsu, we can get him to a room and I'm sure he and his 'dog' will be more comfortable away from the prying eyes of the easily impressionable townfolk."

"Good keeper, is there a room nearby still for let where we can take this injured man?  I'll be more than willing to assure payment until he recovers sufficiently to make his own arrangements."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 2, 2006)

*Breakfeast*

Hearing a call for rooms, the innkeeper comes towards the party......"Hmmm a room you say, What with all the out of town folk in and such rooms are hard to come by right now, especially moderately priced private room.....Hmmmmmm........Hmmmmmmm Well i do have a nice four bedroom room suite avaialbe on the top most floor...Would that be of interest to you?"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 2, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"I agree that we must make a move quickly. A four bedroom penthouse my be a nice change of pace. I may have to sing for my supper after we get the bill, but it would not be the first time."  Gesturing to the man's legs, Angelo suggests, "A leg for Tetsu and I and the shoulders for Lucien?" 

[sblock]Thinking to 'wolf'--_We shall carry your friend up to a safer place if you do not object? You will attract less attention there._ To his own familiar's he thinks, _keep me informed of what happens down here my friends._ [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 4, 2006)

*Tetsu*

"Whatever we're going to do, let's get it done quickly - we've got company.  Uniforms closing on the hotel and they'll be here within a minute."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 4, 2006)

*Breakfeast*

The dog moves to a postion just to the right of the stairwell and looks at the group around the fallen man as if to say "Well come on"


----------



## SirCaith (Jul 5, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

"Very well, friend Tetsu.  Master Guester, if you could proceed us up the stairs to open the doors.  We will probably all be moving into the chambers, in order to care for our friend here.  Gentlemen, on three then."  Getting a good grip under the man's shoulders, Lucien counts, "One... two...THREE!"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 5, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo lifts and moves toward the stairs with the others. "He did say top floor didn't he? How many flights are we going to have to carry this fellow?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 6, 2006)

*Breakfeast*

A serving boy speaks up and says with wide eyed astonshiment, "It is on the fifth floor sir's the suite of rooms off to your left" As the party enters the stairwell the dog begins to follow behind putting himself in a perfect postions to take down the rear party memebers.


----------



## SirCaith (Jul 6, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

Seeing the wolf behind Tetsu and Angelo, Lucien's face krinkles into a large grin.  "I'm sure, friend Angelo, if your spirits should flag on our climb, our large friend with the canines would be more than happy to provide encouragement and motivational support."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Let us hope that our toothy friend doesn't want to risk his master's tumble down several flights of stairs." Angelo continues his efforts to carry the man up the innumerable stairs straining and puffing as he goes.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 7, 2006)

*To the Suit*

As if in response to their jest, the dog moves closer to Angelo and places a lite nip on his right buttock.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 7, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

OOC: If I'd known what a zoo Angelo would be dealing with I'd have take a couple of levels of beast master.   

Angelo yelps at the assult on his fundament. A scowl on his face he seems to be thinking of something else as the continue up the stairs. 

[sblock]Bodie, first chance you get, I want you to crap on that mutt's head! I'll feed you all the fresh berries you want for a week.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 7, 2006)

*The New Rooms*

The party at long last arrives at a modest suite of rooms with a sold exterior door made or iron wood. Entering the room the party discovers a 30by 30 sitting room with a small hallway leading to four 15x15 rooms (two to each side) with a small balcony overlooking a side street. In the large room two window to either side of the room facing the main street and the back alley provide for a gentle breeze. The room is furnished in tasterfuly but modest furniture. the boy says "Here is your room good sirs"

For Angelo
[sblock]What you want me to get close to that beast?  Cost you at least two weeks?[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 7, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo directs his companions to the nearest room to put the man on the bed. Then, panting from the exertion, he goes to the lad, "Here's a copper for showing us the the room and here is a silver if you do me a favor. I'm an alchemist lad, if you do as I say, I'll turn both those coins to gold for you. You can buy your own inn." He leans on his staff still breathing hard. "If and only if those soldiers come into the inn looking for us or that man in the bed, tell them that a great beast of a dog slew the men on the street and then drug the man away. Point in whatever direction you like." Pausing once more for breath and turning the lad toward the door he adds, "if they don't come in, don't say anything. You'll still get the gold. Now go before they come in." Still resting on his staff, Angelo's eyes seem to loose focus for a moment as if he is deep in thought. 

For le Maître de Cachot [sblock]To Bodie, _You need not get close if your aim is good. You may practice on those fellows outside if they don't have bows. While you are at it let me see what they are up to now. _ [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 8, 2006)

With a gleam of riches in his eyes the boy hurries back downstairs to do Angelo's bidding.

For Angelo
[sblock]As the link opens up, Angelo sees and hears several of the soliders cussing and wiping off something from their tunics. There appears to be a squad of men dressed in some weird off color livery of pale lavender and black.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 8, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo snaps back to the present, "Lucien, do you know who's men wear pale lavender and pale black livery?"  Still panting, Angelo looks around for something to drink.

For the DM only [sblock]_Nice shot Bodie!_[/sblock]


----------



## SirCaith (Jul 8, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

Knowledge History (1d20+2=19) in order to see if Lucien remembers that livery.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 9, 2006)

Given the host of uniforms and his unfamilarity with the miltary of the deep southlands, Brother Lucien is unable to come up with any information regarding the uniforms.

As the party quickly settles in, a knock is heard upon their new quarters.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 9, 2006)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu will move to the door, speaking through without opening it.

"May I help you?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 10, 2006)

*New Quarters*

In response to Tetsu's question the following reply is heard "We are looking for a man, We have heard you may know his whereabouts"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 10, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo sighs to himself and leans casually on his staff, but in fact ready to spring into action.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 10, 2006)

*Tetsu*

OOC: 

Todd, in the recent database crash it seems we lost the only description of Lucien I have (it's not on his character post).  This explains the IC post following:

IC:  

"I am new to the city, and haven't met many people here yet.  Would this man be [insert description of Lucien here, including his association with the Church]?  He's one of the very few I've met thus far."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 10, 2006)

*New Quarters*

"NO he that is not the individual we are looking for. Be a good chap and let us just search your rooms and this will be over quickly?


----------



## SirCaith (Jul 10, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

"Angelo, I don't recognize that livery, but then I'm not familiar with most of these Southern liveries," Lucien says _sotto voce_.

"Gentlemen, I am a member of the Order of Truth and Justice, and have been about my devotions.  If you could be so kind, please describe this man you are searching for and for what reason he is being looked for?  If your reasons are valid, and I have knowledge pertaining to the gentleman, I assure you, such knowledge will be shared with you.  But, if your reasons be spurious, I assure, the Light will detect it."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 10, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo speaks up at this point. "I too am new to the city and know few people here. Indeed, I am unfamiliar with your colors. Who do you serve? By what authority do you ask to search this room? In fact we are new come to these accomdations and have not even properly unpacked."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 10, 2006)

*New Quarters*

As both Angelo and Brother Lucien join in with their comments yet a third party for outside the door can be heard speaking up...."Get out of this place Franken, before I have my men throw you out. You, the men with you or your master is not welcome on this street, so run along and tell him before i decide i dislike you even more than i already do and have you killed."

Anyone care to make a memory roll...using your wisdom modifer...DC is 14


----------



## Scotley (Jul 10, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

OOC: Memory Check (1d20+1=17)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 10, 2006)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu rolls 1d20+3-> [17,3] = (20) Memory Check


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 10, 2006)

*New Quarters*

The voice sounds like that of one young man sitting at the center table last night who appeared to be a noble. Listening in more carefully, faint sounds of weapons being drawn can be discerned 'WHAT shall it be Franken, peace or bloodshed, either way I am sure i can talk my cousion into not being to upset"

"For Angelo"
[sblock]bodie opens a link and says "I guess you would like to know that men our pouring out of the tavern next door and surronding the building and street"[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 10, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo files away the name 'Franken' future reference. Softly to his companions, Angelo says, "A little birdy told me our drinking companions from last night are surrounding the building."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 11, 2006)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu will ready his quarterstaff and stand on the latch side of the door, ready to surprise the first one through.

[_Quietly_]"The enemy of my . . . um . . . _enemy_? . . . is my friend.  Sounds like someone's going to take care of our light work for us."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 11, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Continuing the conversation in equally soft tones, "Indeed, as sound a practice as any Tetsu, but I like this not. We don't know who the man is or why the others are fighting. We find ourselves taking sides without knowing who the good guys are, if any." Angelo shakes his head, "I should have known my old master would find a way to entangle me in one more cat's cradle, even from the grave."


----------



## SirCaith (Jul 11, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

_Sotto voce_ "Hmm, I think in this instance, fortune and the Light will favor the bold.  That 'cousin forgiving' gives me to believe our support has arrived, not the contrary."

Setting action to match his words, Lucien readies his longsword and opens the bolt.  Using the door as a shield, he opens and looks to see the scene on the stairs and in the hall.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 11, 2006)

*New Quarters*

Opening the door, Lucien sees the men before his door now have their backs silghlty tunred and facing the doorways across the hall in which three of the men at the table last night are now standing with short swords in their hand. "Which shall it be Fraken,,,i grow impatient"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 12, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo continues to lean on his staff, projecting an air of calm despite the tension.


----------



## SirCaith (Jul 13, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

Seeing the look of indecision on the face of the men in pale livery, Lucien decides to up the pressure on them.  "Yes, Franken, decide.  I'm sure the Cardinal would be interested in why you would attempt to break into the lodgings of a Knight Lieutenant in the service of the Light.  Rest assured, I will make sure word of it does reach his ears, one way or the other."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 14, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo nods approval of Lucien's words. "Bravo," he mouths and makes a little clapping motion out of sight of the men in the hall. "If you've got it flaunt it," he adds softly.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 14, 2006)

*New Quarters*

LUcien needs to roll a diplomacy check

At the words of Brother LUcien, the men in the lavender livery seem to pause with yet more indecsion.


----------



## SirCaith (Jul 14, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

Lucien grins at the banter from Angelo and at the look of consternation on Franken's face.  It is an expression that conveys he is ready to proceed with a clear conscience in whatever may next occur.  "Indeed, sirrah, between this gentleman's cousin and the Cardinal, I doubt there is anyway you can leave this situation with anything other than a brigand's reputation if fortune should not favor you with every blessing you may wish of her.  Better to retire with our assurances that the appropriate authorities will hear of you favorably for your fervor and discretion in the matter that has led you to our doors."

OOC:  Diplomacy is not Lucien's forte, unless it occurs at sword point, but still: Diplomacy Roll (1d20=11).


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 15, 2006)

*The New Quarters*

Despite good words and a compelling story, Fraken does not seem to take it all in. 

Suddenly Fraken and one of his men lash out, Fraken towards teh young man in the opposite doorway and the other towards LUcien. Fraken lunges with a shortsword but it is easily batted aside by the young man, wheras Luciens opponet manges to hit scoring LUciens ribs for 4 points of damage...

Roll intative gentlemen...number to beat is 16


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 15, 2006)

*Rook*

OOC: Can't get into Invisible Castle right now.  Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Scotley (Jul 15, 2006)

*Angelo*

OOC: Still can't get on either. Todd, you want to make rolls for us or we can use ENWorlds own dice Roller (18)+3=21. Unfortunately, you can't check that one. Look for the online gaming toolbox on the main page.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 16, 2006)

*New Quarters*

OCC:  HMMMMMMMM , dare i trust you guys I have know you for over 20 years ...i may need to think on this one        go ahead an roll either on En or Invisibilbe Castel...which ever you can use....


----------



## SirCaith (Jul 16, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

Initiative (1d20+6=21)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 16, 2006)

*Rook*

Initiative (1d20+7=11)


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 16, 2006)

*New Quarters*

ORDER IS
Lucien/Angelo
Fraken and company
Tetsu
Young man and company

Actions please


----------



## Scotley (Jul 17, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

While still out of sight of the doorway, Angelo begins a complex tune in more than one language and makes complex gestures behind an outstreached cloak. 

For the DM [sblock]Angelo casts a shield spell on himself, with hope that his companions will assume that it was bardic rather than arcane magic. He mixes in some snatches of song before and after the simple spell.[/sblock]


----------



## SirCaith (Jul 18, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

OOC:  I couldn't get into invisiblecastle to roll dice, but I used the die roller at d20srd.org.

Lucien's grin turns grim at the attack.  Grunting slightly from the wound, he still has the breath to raise his voice in battle cry.  "You had your chance for peace, Franken.  Now face your doom.  For the Light, St. Athena, and Northwarden!"  He strikes twice at the man-at-arms confronting him with his longsword.
(Attack Rolls 1d20+13 (20+13) = 33  1d20+8 (19+8) = 27  
Crit Threats 1d20+13 (6+13) = 19  1d20+8 (16+8) = 24
Damage 1d8+7 (2+7) = 9  1d8+7 (7+7) = 14)


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 18, 2006)

*New Quarters*

Issuing a cry, Lucien begins the conflict in earnest strikinga mighty blow at the somewhat suprised man-at arms at Frakens side and cleaving him from collar bone to chest. Blood splatters the once clean walls in response to the blow and the man goes down.

Franken and the two remain men at arms divide up with Fraken facing the young man and his party and the men at arms facing Lucien lash out 1d20+4-> [4,4] = (8) 1d20+4-> [11,4] = (15) but are to startled by the sudden violent death of their friend to connect. Fraken meanwhile begins a moving defense going towards the stairwell, fending off quick thursts from his opponets.

Tetsu your move


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 18, 2006)

*Tetsu*

Taking advantage of his short stature, Tetsu tumbles (1d20+11=(11+11)=22) past the crowd in the hall (to avoid attacks of opportunity) to confront Fraken at the stairs.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 18, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Awed by Lucien's awesome destructive power, Angelo can't help thinking, _I've got to be nicer to church men in the future._  Angelo begins to sing a song of a great battle in which valiant men defended a wounded prince against an evil hoard. He sings loud to inspire not only his companions, but some of their allies opposite Franken. He begins to load an alchemist fire bolt into his crossbow. 

OOC: Bardic Music--Inspire Courage--An affected ally receives a +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 morale bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls. 

For the DM [sblock]Now I'm paying for my class choice. I can't use any of my toys or spells. Angelo is useless as nipples on a breast plate![/sblock]


----------



## SirCaith (Jul 18, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

Lucien again will give his opponents a chance to reconsider their attacks.  "Throw down your weapons!   Your immortal souls are in danger in attacking an officier of the Light!  Desist this unjust affront before the saints lest their wrath deprive you of life or limb!  This is your final chance!"

Intimidate Roll (1d20+8=22) 

OOC:  Lucien will hold his attack this round, but if they continue to fight, he will not offer quarter again.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 19, 2006)

*New Quarters*

LUcien roars out his command and finds that the moral of his opponets has broken. With sullen expressions they begin to toss their swords do the ground. "Dammit Frakin, I was so hoping i finallly had a reason to gut you" repies the young man.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 19, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

More used to street brawls of late, Angelo is startled by the suddeness with which this fight ends. He really hadn't even started good, and it was over. He takes a position at the doorway to the suite with his staff held ready doing his best to look sturdy in the face of some many warriors.


----------



## SirCaith (Jul 19, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

Lucien kneels beside the man he struck, looking to see if there is anything he can do to save his life.  If not, he'll give the man his last rites before the Light.  As he finishes, he mutters to himself, "Before the day is out, I must confess and do penance for this."  

Turning to the men under arms in the corridor, he says, "Gentlemen, this incident should have been avoided.  There was no need for blood to have been shed today.  I know not what animosity rest between the two of you, but a man innocent of it has paid the cost.  I hope both of you will take the lesson to be learned here to heart.  Sirrah Franken, you said you were here in search of a man.  Describe him and for what reasons before the Light you have to be searching for him.  Speak truthfully, or by the Light, justice will find you to mete out an atonement for what has happened here today. "


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 19, 2006)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu will stand ready with his quarterstaff beside Franken, eagerly awaiting the man's answer.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 19, 2006)

*New Quarters*

At Brother Luciens command Franken describes the man taken by your party into it's new quarters. "I was just told to take a squad and fetch him dead or alive"

The men at arms simple look at Brother LUcien as if had grown to heads and the young officer replies "Lieutiant you are way outside you league to so demand of superiors. Motioning to his men at arms now coming up the stairwell he says "Clean up the mess please and give the owner this to cover any inconvience he may have sufferd" and tosses the man a small pouch. 

Anyone care to roll diplomancy or sense motive


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 19, 2006)

*Tetsu*

OOC: I'll not bother to post Tetsu's Sense Motive check


----------



## Scotley (Jul 20, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

OOC: Diplomacy & Sense Motive (1d20+8=14, 1d20+7=27)

OOC: I just realized that you asked for "or" rather than "and". If it needs to be one or the other I guess I'll stand with the first and sadly lower roll of 14.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 20, 2006)

*New Quarters*

As the party seems to be at a loss, the young man  simple smiles at Brother Lucien and says "yes sir, sorry to have botherd you sir" and turns to go back into his suit. Over his shoulder he calls out "I am suprised you showed so much common sense Fraken, perhaps next time you will be your old self and will fight" at which point he enters his room along with two others. Two men at arms who were orignianlly downstairs now post to either side of the doorway leading to his suit.

For Angelo
[sblock]The mocking sarcaism is so thick and discernalbe that Angelo has not problem picking it up[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 21, 2006)

OOC: I'll be out of town until sometime Sunday (fairly early, I hope).  Will check back then!


----------



## Scotley (Jul 21, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Seeing that the excitement is over for the moment, Angelo suggests they come inside and discuss it. Assuming everyone does he will close the door and bar it. "Well, we may have their man, but I don't think we won any friends on either side today." He grins, "not that I really have a clue what the sides are. Lucien, that was as fine a bit of blade work as I've ever seen, but I have nagging feeling that you offended the young man as well as this Franken character." He waves his staff in the direction of the sick man's room. "How ill is our guest? Can you help him or do we need to seek out a powerful priest?"  

OOC: For the DM [sblock]Angelo request that his little friends keep an eye on the people leaving the building.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 22, 2006)

*New Quarters*

For Angelo
[sblock]with a bird's eye view of the area, Angelo sees that Fraken and company, some 5 men plus Fraken, leave the Inn headed towards the river port area. The taven next door has a bustle of activity as men-at-arms move in and out carrying foodstuffs and other items. Angelo does catch a view of bundles of short spears, bolts and arrows, being taken into the tavern next door as well as numerous barrels.[/sblock]


----------



## SirCaith (Jul 23, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

Lucien has seemed distracted since the confrontation with the young noble and his rejoinder.  A sharp ear can hear him mumble to himself, "Another young blood who cares nothing for his immortal soul or those who serve under him."

At Angelo's question, he is drawn out of his reverie. "Hmm, he should recover from his current wounds, given bedrest and no additional injuries.  I think his furry companion will serve as guard against the latter, but if we are out on business, we may need someone to enforce the former.  I see our guest as a man of action, the type who try to get up from their sickbeds to face a foe, only to return to it a change it into a deathbed.  His fever should abate with rest and more of that willowbark tincture.  Perhaps there is a servant here at the inn who can keep watch over the man if we should have need to leave.  I have a feeling in my entrails that the deeds of this morning will call us out to make a reckoning of them before a higher power."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 23, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"We've stumbled into something here. When do you think our guest will be able to talk? I'd like to know what's going on. Our young friend's allies are dragging a lot of weapons into that tavern we were at last night."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 24, 2006)

*New Quarters*

As the party is standing in the hallway to the two adjoing suites making up the 5th floor, sounds can be heard from below of cleaning. A pair of houseboys climb up the stairwell carrying buckets of water and rags with which to clean the lobby.  Bottles of a yellowish liquid, giving off the scent of lemons can be seen in their other hands. Reaching the landing one of the boys staes "Pardon me good sirs, may we clean the landing?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 25, 2006)

*Tetsu*

"Sorry, lads - standing around like a granite headed idiot, I am!  Please, don't let us interfere with your duties!"

He will return to the room.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 25, 2006)

*NewQuarters*

The two young boys begin cleaning the lobby area first by wiping the blood up then by washing the floor and walls. To complete their task the once again wipe the walls and floor down with the yellowish liquid. A faint scent of lemons fills the lobby area and the wood floors and panneling glisten. "Please sirs, If you would allow 15 minutes for it to dry, we would appreciate it"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 25, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Looking a bit sheepish, Angelo clears out of the way for the lads to clean. Barring the door behind him he continues their discussion, "I know you are both new to the city, but do you have some contacts that might help us understand what's going on here? It almost looks as if a war is about to break out in the streets."


----------



## SirCaith (Jul 28, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

"Actually, freind Angelo, I think I can at least arrange to tap into the current street rumor mill."  Opening the door to the suite, Lucien beckons to one of the young men cleaning the walls and floor.  

"Lad, if you could come into our rooms, we may have a task that you can assist us with.  Our friend is injured, and we may need to leave later in the day to attend to business.  He does not need to be left alone in case he should awaken and do something to aggravate his injuries.  Perhaps, if Master Keeper does not have other tasks requiring your skills, you would be willing to stay and help keep watch over Marcus.  We would be willing to pay for your services."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 28, 2006)

*New Quarters*

The young man readily agrees to infrom the Innkeeper of the request and departs. He returns in roughly 5 minutes and states that the inkeeper is  agreeable to the request and a sitter can be arranged at any hour should it be needed for the additional cost of 1 silver a day.


----------



## SirCaith (Jul 28, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

"I think that will be acceptable, lad.  Have a seat, I would like to talk for a while.  We are all visitors to your fine town, and have noticed all the scramble betwixt what look to be armed levies from the region's nobles.  What has been happening, child, to cause such a stir?  What is the word amongst the kitchen staff and such?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 28, 2006)

*New Quarters*

Lucien needs to roll diplomacy and gather information


----------



## Scotley (Jul 28, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Impressed with Lucien's success, Angelo leaves him to his interrogation of the lad and has a look at their guest and the rest of the suite.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 28, 2006)

*new quarters*

Angelo looks in on the wounded man to find that he is still unconsious but with regular steady breathing almost as if he is in a deep sleep. The wounds have stopped bleeding somewaht but his body is beginning to develop several deep bruises on the the chest and back. A pair of intelligent eyes watch him from a corner of the room. Roll search check for me Angelo


----------



## Scotley (Jul 28, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

OOC: Search Check (1d20+3=19)


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 28, 2006)

*New Quarters*

While looking in on the man, Angelo spots what appears to be a dispatch case wrapped around his waist/lower stomcah that is parially hidden by old bandages.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 28, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo will address the wolf. "Your friend here seems to be resting better. I think he will recover if we can keep trouble off our doorstep for a while." 

OOC:  Angelo will very carefully call upon his bardic magic (mage hand) to slip the contents of the case under his cloak while keeping his hands in plain sight of the wolf.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 29, 2006)

*New Quarters*

Engaging his bardic magic, Angelo successfully acquirees the contents of the pouch.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 31, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo will return to the main room and see what he's found.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 31, 2006)

*New Quarters*

Angelo leaves the sick room and reenters the common sitting area. Taking the bundle from inside his cloak he removes the blody bandages to find a finely tooled black leather letter wallet. Opening the wallet, Angelo finds several letters and one crude map.

For Angelo
[sblock]One letter is written on fine vellum and is addressed on the outside to Marcus flynn.The letter is traveld stained and kind hard to read but a quick glance at it shows it to be a personal letter combined with a letter of safe conduct. The letter reads as follows:

My Dear Marcus,
I am so sorry to bother you during your time of mourning but events dictate that i must use all resources possible in the defense or our kingdome. Rumor has reached me that the repbulic and dshai empires are supplying arms and monies to the rebellious nobles. I request that you head to the northeast and scout what you can of the area around the village of Canton located on the Targus River. I know this is asking a lot as it will take several months of your time. but please, scout the area and report back to me in person as quickly as you can.Daniel

The safe conduct reads as follows:

Know to all those present, that I have commisned the individual named Marcus Flynn to perform a service for the Light. All abbeys, monastirers, churches and orders are herein expressly commanded upon pain of excommuncation to render any assistance requested.

Signed this 10 day of August in the year of the light 2005.

His Grace
Daniel Marlow 
Prelate of Gwyneede
Archbishop of Rhemuth
(SEAL)

The other letters appear to be copies of shipping manifest. warehouse recepits and a crude map.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 31, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

As Angelo reads the letters his eyes widen and a few pieces of the puzzle seem to fall into place. He shares the contents of the letters with Tetsu and Lucien, then carefully repacks them in the wallet as they were. 

OOC: What is the current date?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 31, 2006)

*New Quarters*

OCC:
The date is Novebmer 1 in the year of the light 2005


----------



## Scotley (Aug 1, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Two and a half months," Angelo mutters as he examines the crude map trying to decern with it shows.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 1, 2006)

*Tetsu*

"Friend Angelo, you have an inkling what troubles we've embroiled ourselves in?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 1, 2006)

*New Quarters*

For Angelo
[sblock]Reviewing the map, Angelo determines to to be some sort location survey. The Targus river is identifed as well as the city of Canton. There are two x to the west of the city along the river, three to the east. Two on the northern side of the river and along its eastern bank.
South of Canton there is a series of 5 x's leading towards southern Gwynedde. NOtable landmarks are Castle Grant, Castle Comor and Castle Backen. All of these are close an x.[/sblock]


----------



## SirCaith (Aug 1, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

OOC: Sorry to make everyone wait, but I'm housesitting for my folks and they don't have a decent internet connection.  I had to wait until I was at work and had some free time.  Also, as I said before, this diplomacy/information gathering stuff really isn't Lucien's baliwick.  Where's the bards and thieves to take care of this sort of stuff?!    

Anyway, for talking to the barboy.  Gather Information (1d20=20)   Even a blind hog finds that occassional acorn.  /OOC

Lucien listens carefully to what the lad can tell him of the current situation.  Examining the documents Angelo has found, his face grows grim.  "I think we will be having another appointment with the good Cardinal sooner than either he or we could have expected.  I believe someone did not want this report to reach the Cardinal's ears.  If the two of you are in agreement, I think we should endeavor to deliver this message for our injured friend.  The Cardinal will want a full accounting of what has happened here today."


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 1, 2006)

*New Quarters*

In repsone to Lucines question the young man says "Well they say the king has had it with the northen nobles and is summoning men to finally put them down and burn them out. They aslo say the king is going to start here in the city and move out....anyone not loyal will be arrested."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 2, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"I agree, we need to get this information to the Cardinal. I guess my question is should we deliver it or try and get Marcus ready to do it with our assistance."  He makes a sweeping gesture. "The military preparations we are seem may well be a response to the King. We could be getting ourselves in the middle of a civil war. I for one don't wish to visit the King's dungeons. What ever we do, we must be careful."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 2, 2006)

*Tetsu*

"Agreed.  A visit to the dungeons was not on my list of preferred experiences for my walkabout on the surface!"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 2, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Another racial stereotype brought low,"  quips Angelo, "All this time I thought Dwarves loved to be underground no matter what."  Neatly placing the papers back in the wallet, he continues. "I doubt if we can get back in to see the Cardinal before the morrow. I suggest we take turns watching over our guest and try to gather some more information. I can usually charm a little information from tavern goers after a song and a drink or two."  Thinking for a moment he adds, "We can assess the condition of Marcus in the morning and make our decision about taking him to the Cardinal or going on our own in the morning as well. Mayhap I can round up some simply disguises for the morrow as well. It could be that our new enemies will be awaiting us on the streets."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 2, 2006)

*Tetsu*

"I'll not get much information for the asking, I'm afraid.  However, I'll find a table in the common room as you play and after, and see what I can see.  What I am should serve to hide the fact that I have eyes to see and ears to hear!"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 3, 2006)

"I suggest we go out just after sunset when it is getting dark. That will be when they are least likely to spot us." Looking to Lucien he asks, "Can we find out from your friend where *all * the exits from this place are."


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 6, 2006)

*New Quarters*

As the party spends the early monring talking and plotting the next moves, the streets come to life outside their modest penthouse view. People going about their everday business soon fillthe streets and the rumbles of wagons and carts can be heard faintly as goods are moved about the city.A discerning ear can hear numerous treads on the stairwell outside followed by the occasionaly clink of chainmail being hit by a scabbard and at times low voices offer the occasionaly  odd comment.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 7, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"If you gentlemen don't mind I shall slip out of here and see if I can't come up with some disguises for us and perhaps pick up the talk on the streets. Lucien, is there anything you need for our patient?"

For the DM only [sblock]Angelo will use an invisibilty spell as well as stealth to give out of the inn. He plans to be doubly careful with his friends providing extra eyes. He will post a letter to his associates outlining the political situation here in hopes that it might prove useful knowledge when making business decisions back in the neighborhood. He will try to find some simple disguises for himself, Tetsu, Lucien and Marcus in case they all need to slip out later.He will Gather Information (1d20+7=15, 1d20+7=12, 1d20+7=19) at each of his stops.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 8, 2006)

*New Quarters*

At Angelo's question, Brother  Lucien states that he does not need anything at the moment but should something be necessary later on he will find the local apothocary and secure it himself.

Angelo thus sets out to venture on the streets leaving the dwarf and cleric alone with the unconcious man.

For Angelo
[sblock]Stepping outside Angelo finds the landing area unoccupied without even the door guards present. Casting his magic he descends the stairwell. As he passes each of the other three floors he notices that the inn appears to be full, small stands of spears stand in each of the hallways at the landing. Coming into the main room he discovers that is is now occupied byt 15 men wearing nice leathers and carrying shortswords. Timing his exit, angelo manages to leave the building and set out on his business. 

The First stop reveals little of the over all plan or information, but Angelo does overhear complaints of the local womenfolk about the price of bread, meat and other produce.

The Second stop reveals little more than good natured grumblings about taxes, the rights of nobels and the plight of the common man.

The Third allows angelo to gain this tidbit "I tell you my sisters cousins was there, when the King told Old Duke Boris that he could either accept his terms or he would force their acceptance by arms." Laughing gleafully the man continues "He even told that Dasha Ambassdor feller that if he catches him involved in one more polt or arms smuggling...he was going to have him horsewhipped and then have him hanged as a scoundrel.Said he would just beg the emperors pardon for his youthfull overaction. What a set that boy has and him being no more than 18"[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 8, 2006)

*Angelo*

Angelo will aquire a mw disguise kit, fresh fish, fresh fruit, a large meaty bone, some fresh cut flowers, decent wine, good ale and some snacks before returning to the inn as he left. 

[sblock]I'm starting to feel like a damn zoo keeper, birds, cats, wolves, dwarves...    [/sblock]

Upon returning to the others he will share the rumor he heard about the King and the ambassador. "It seems we are getting ready for war here. There are weapons in the halls and armed men standing guard."


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 9, 2006)

*New Quarters*

Angelo arrives back at his quarters with no incidents. The streets are busy but in a normal sort of way.....the tavern next door appears to be doing a booming business but with a restircted clientel. Trasvering the common room and the landings, things are as before.

For Angelo
[sblock]HMMMMMM just snorted grape poweraid thru my nose...give yourself a 100xp for making the dm's day[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 10, 2006)

For the DM [sblock]That brings back fond memories of wine stained DM screens past.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 10, 2006)

*New Quarters*

Angelo enters the room to find his fellows deeply engaged in various thoughts as they sit about the common room...the faint sounds of claws on wood can be heard from the sick room.....

ForAngelo
[sblock]Yeah i know lol you seem to have the perfect timing for your quips[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 11, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Hearing the clicking, Angelo pulls out the package containing the bone. "Hungry?" and tosses it to the wolf. He will feed his bird and the cat their fruit and fish respectively. Then offer the Dwarf and the Priest a cool bottle of fine ale. He arranges the flowers on a table for some color and puts the other ale and wine away. He brings out some bread, cheese and grapes. Finally, he opens an ale for himself and finds a comfortable chair. Taking a healty swig and sighing contentedly he asks, "Well gentlemen, I got a full kit for disguises how shall we make our way out without attracting the notice of Frakin and his friends?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 11, 2006)

*Rook*

"You've got quite the domestic talent, sir!  If you ever decide to settle down, I've got just the place . . . it's a bit of a fixer upper, though."


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 11, 2006)

*New Quarters*

The dog comes to the doorway and takes the proffered bone. Laying down with great dignity in the threshold he begins to worry the bone but keeps his eyes on the pary in the common area....


----------



## Scotley (Aug 11, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Believe it or not, I did try to settle down. A nice little farm in the country, but events seem to conspire to keep me away from home. My place needs a good deal of work as well. Perhaps that is why I keep finding stuff to take me away," he adds with a grin.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 11, 2006)

*Tetsu*

"Ah.  An acquaintance and I have the beginnings of a small village going in the NorthEast - on the Northers edge of the Eastland mountains, where they border on the Old Forest.  It's fairly isolated, and I believe will serve as a good place for . . . um . . . sabbaticals should they become necessary."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 11, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo smiles his now familiar wry smile, "You know, if this thing goes sour and we manage to earn the ire of the King, powerful nobles or even the church if not all three, it might be nice to see this place of yours."  He raises the bottle of ale, "I'll bring a couple of kegs of housewarmers." Looking to the silent church knight he adds, "What of you Lucien? Do you ever get an urge to leave the city for some clean mountain air? It could be very good for you health."


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 13, 2006)

*New Quarters*

Brother Lucien answers in a non commitall way and it appears he is distracted or just perhpas lost in thought........

As the trio sit around making small talk and eating a lite repast shadows begin to lengthen in the room announcing the onset of dusk.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 14, 2006)

*Angelo*

"I'm eager to get out on the streets and see what's happening. What sort of disguise might throw Fraken and his people off the trail? Assuming they are even watching us."


----------



## SirCaith (Aug 16, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

OOC:  Sorry, guys, I've been housesitting for my parents, and they have cr@p for an INternet connection.  That, and the cleaning crew at work broke the USB cord connecting the one comp there with Net access.  I'm finally home and able to see things. /OOC

Lucien looks up after he seems to have digested Angelo's comment.  "Actually, Angelo, the countryside is where I have dwelled most of my life, that which wasn't spent in a saddle on a campaign.  I do admit, I miss the morning sun off the mountains of Northwarden.  I agree though, I think this city life might not be extremely healthful.  Just look at how it has fared for our friend Marcus here."

Suddenly, Lucien's speech is interrupted by a giant sneeze.  "Oh, my, please excuse me.  I guess the last travellers to use these rooms may have had a cat for a pet.  I'm allergic to them.  Sneeze my head off when they are around."


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 16, 2006)

*New Quarters*

Dusk has finally set in and the room is now getting dark. The street sounds change to those of the workers going home and visiting their favorite watering holes...A few loud voices can be heard complaing from the tavern next door about it being full already and their being no room for the regulars....

As Lucien complains about the cat hair, a feline approaches him stealthy and begins to wind around his legs...


----------



## Scotley (Aug 16, 2006)

*Angelo*

OOC: For the DM [sblock]Ah sir you are in tune with the perversity that is the feline soul. Only a person allergic to cats could draw one into the room where the wolf is. A quick question or three. What's the roof like? Can we reach it from inside the building or a balcony in the suite? What are the roofs of ajoining buildings like--how far away, how likely to hold us if jump, how high relative to balconies and roof here?[/sblock]

"From the sounds outside I'd guess we'll have to find another tavern to gather information this evening. Let me take a quick stroll to the balcony, I may have an idea."


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 17, 2006)

*New Quarters*

For Angelo
[sblock]The roof has a step pitch, by looking at it you think you could easily get on top of it though by going to one of the dormer windo balconies and pulling youself up. In regards to the height you are on the 5th floor so you would assume your some 55 feet or so in the air with the roof beeing almost 60 feet.. The tavern next door could be easliy reached but would require a 25 foot drop down to it From you inspection you would guess that the roofs would be solid enought to hold a lot of weight[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 18, 2006)

*Angelo*

"As I see it we could just walk out boldly, and face an uncertain risk of falling victom to foes before the information we have is delivered. Or we could come up with a disguise using the kit and try to slip out. Or we could make our way out an upper window, slip over the peak of the roof and lower a rope to reach the tavern roof next door. From there we could drop to the street on the far side and slip away."  He shurgs, "Unless somebody has a better suggetion."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 18, 2006)

*Tetsu*

"My life has certainly become adventurous since I left the monastery!  I'm not one to avoid a good fight, but I think we're likely to see enough fighting and more before this business is done.  I say either the disguises or the rooftop."


----------



## SirCaith (Aug 19, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

"Achoo.  Pardon me.  I am not the best with disquising myself, Angelo, I must admit.  Ah-choo!  Pardon, and I much doubt I could succeed in not being noticed as a military man.  AHH-chooo!  For myself, I much prefer the bold approach, going to the Cardinal directly as myself, and let the Light be merciful on those who would stop me.  AHHH-CHOOO!!"  Finally feeling the feline twining itself around his legs, Lucien reacts like a soldier would.  "Ah-ha, here is the culprit, fiend and scourge of my nose.  I guess it was more than just a traveler's cat. * AHHHH-CHOOOOO!!!*  I hazard this is a kit that hangs around the kitchen, gathering scraps from servants.  It must have found its way to this suite and made a nest. * Ahh-AHHH-AHHHHHH-CHOOOOOO!!*  Let me just usher it back to its proper domicile lest I treat it with a boot to its rear for the devils it is plaguing me with!"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 19, 2006)

*Angelo*

"The cat was my late master's. He asked that I care for it. I'll try to encourage the cat to stay in my room. I know a simple bit of bardic magic that should help." He makes a quick gesture over Lucien and the cat saying a few strange words in sing-song voice. "Well, if you really prefer the bold approach, what say you Tetsu. Do we roll the dice and take our chances?" 

OOC: [sblock]Clean cantrip. Not really bardic, but he'll try to cover and recast again in few minutes as needed.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 20, 2006)

*New Quaters*

A lucien bends to pick the offending object it, he manages to lift it up but only to find himself pincusioned by numerous claws and releases the beast to the floor.  As Angelo claims ownership...the cat walks. tail in the air towards a window ledge where it disdainfully looks out the window ignoring the party.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 20, 2006)

*Tetsu*

"I'm game - I've not had a real challenge of my martial abilities in some time.  Truly, we must continually test ourselves, and set the bar high, if we are to improve!"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 21, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo cracks his knuckles and shrugs, clearly such a direct approach goes against his nature. With a sigh of resignation he says, "So be it. How difficult do you think it will be to get in to see the archbishop first thing in the morning? I still would like to slip out and see what intel we can gather this evening. I also think a book of regional heraldry might make it easier to figure out who the players in this little game are."


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 25, 2006)

*New Day*

The party sits quielty in their new rooms thruout the evening...retiring to bed around 10pm. The streets below are still filled with the normal sounds of people going about their business. The tavern next door is stangely quite for the nite with no songs or lound jest and laugheter issuing from it....Footsteps can be heard on the landing outside througout the night but Brother Lucien opinions that is is most likely just a changing of the guard. The man lies in a fever induced sleep for the evening with the large dog laying quietly at his bedside. As both Angelo and Brother LUcien drop in to check on him...they receive a neutral gaze but one threating violent action should they be perceived as hurting the man.

Dawn breaks bright and chilly with the promise of a new day. A strong wind is blowing in from the river....the streets come alive with the noise of people going about their business.
Rising the party is startled to discover that it is Market Day thus more people are at homes resting from their labors and shopping for the upcoming week. (Think Saturday)

Actions gentlemen?


----------



## Scotley (Aug 26, 2006)

*Angelo*

Angelo completes his usual morning ritual before joining the others. "Damn, Market day. I wonder if the cardinal will be in his office? I guess there is nothing for it, but to try. Given the unstable situation perhaps he is at work. Shall we make for his office?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 26, 2006)

*Tetsu*

"I'm ready when you are!"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 26, 2006)

*Angelo*

Angelo takes a moment to meticulessly copy the map and other documents leaving the originals in their pouch with their guest. He double checks his crossbow and other weapons then nods. "Let's be off."


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 28, 2006)

*New Day*

The intrepid party sets forth on it's errand to the Archbishops office. Leaving their new quarters they find a guard of two men outside the other suite on their floor and guards at the bottom of the landing. Quickly going thru the lobby area the party reaches the street. As it is market day, the shops are quite busy with the housewives going about their shopping...and a steady stream of small carts and farm wagons can be seen brining in produce and homemade items such as clothes, cheeses, butter and the likes. 

As before small cadres of household troops can be seen patrolling the city streets but the only truly heavy presence is found in the quarter housing the cathederal, palace and goverment offices......

Approaching the Archbishops residence, adjacent to the Catherderal, the party soon finds itself in front of the doorway leading into the residence and the reception chamber.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 28, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo examines the area. Is there a secretary waiting?


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 29, 2006)

*The ARchbishop*

Taking the bull by the horns, Angelo mounts the steps to the doorway and enters the antechamber/receeption area just inside the main door. Scanning the room he does indeed see seveal clerks and secretaries sitting behind various desks. A group of individual off to the left occupy a small waiting area. Roll spot everyone?


----------



## Scotley (Aug 29, 2006)

*Angelo*

Angelo looks around carefully.

OOC: Spot Check (1d20+6=21)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 29, 2006)

*Tetsu*

Spot Check (1d20+8=13)


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 30, 2006)

*The Antechamber*

For Angelo
[sblock]Glancing about the room, Angelo detects the presence of several clerics and or monks about the room that are more than just scribes and secretarite....as one is reaching for a quill Angelo would swear that he saw black chainmail adorning his arm[/sblock]

For Angelo and Tetsu
[sblock]Discreet men-at-arms wearing the Archbishops livery can be seen stationed in the room and walking the corridors.  Four stand at the bottom of the staircase leading up to the Achbishops office and  inner waiting room and another four await  guest at the upper landing.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 30, 2006)

"They seem rather well equiped for scribes eh?"  says Angelo very softly to his companions. "I wonder if I could speed up our arrival." Angelo borrows a quill and paper to quickly write a brief note. He tries to get the note passed to the Cardinal Archbishop. 

[sblock]Your Eminence, my companions and I are aquainted with a friend of yours. He is taken ill and we took it upon ourselves to relay some information he scouted up. Perhaps you know Marcus?[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 31, 2006)

*The ARchbishops palace*

As Angelo quickly scribes his missive and after a breif argument about having it sent, the party see's it being carried to the second floor offices. Time passess slowly for the party, perhaps some thirty minutes, when a nice looking young man descends the staircase dressed in clerical robes of deepest black with scarlet and purple trimming. (if you want, roll a knowlege religion). He first goes to the clerks and has a brief word with them followed by them getting up and going to the various waiting parties. When the clerks are finished speaking with each group, the group or individual gets up and departs the antechamber.

Crossing the now empty antechamber the young man approaches the party and says "This way if you please gentlemen"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 2, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo nods his thanks and follows. 

OOC: Knowledge Religion (1d20+6=8) Well, Angelo hasn't really shown himself to be a religious man.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 5, 2006)

The party is escourted by the young cleric to the Archbishops office. Arriving once again in the all too familar inner waiting room, the party is bidded to take a seat. After asking one of the attending borthers to fetch refreshments...the young man disapperars into the Cardinals office.......


----------



## Scotley (Sep 5, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo settles back into a seat. "We seem to have come full circle gentlemen. At least the food and drink here are top notch and free." Angelo takes a moment to look around carefully for changes since his last visit, but is distracted by the thought of the coming refreshments. 

OOC: Spot Check (1d20+6=7)


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 6, 2006)

*Vist to the Office*

As if on cue, the door opens and a lay brother pushes a cart into the room ladden with sitkey buns, fresh pasries, fresh juice,apple/orange/grapefruit/tomatoe/pomegranate along with a pot of coffee and what smell does be a hot spiced tea.  Glimpsing out the door from wince the trolley came, two gurards can be seen standing outside the doorway.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 6, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Never one to pass up a free meal, Angelo helps himself to pastries and hot spiced tea. "Well, there are worse ways to spend the morning." Raising his tea cup to his companions and smiling wryly he adds, "And worse companions to spend it with."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 7, 2006)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu will also take a glass of juice, a cup of coffee, and a bun.  "Indeed, I can feel the pace of my previously sedate life picking up even as we sit and wait."


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 9, 2006)

*The Prelate*

After about a 15 minute wait, the inner office door opens and the young man steps out into the antechamber..."His Grace will see you now gentlemen" He then steps to the side and waits for the party to enter the office....once they have entered he quietly closes the door behind them.

Entering the office the party sees the Archbishop sitting behind his desk looking a a piece of paper.... to his left in the sitting area is a young man perhaps 25 or so dressed in a dark black trousers, black linen shirt and a rich black wool and silk cloak rests on the couch next to him. Two others are in the room but they are standing to either side of the entry doors leading into other areas.

Looking up from his reading the Archbishops asks "You have information relating to Marcus?  Pray tell how you came by it and the name of the individual in question?"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 9, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Sensing that it is time to put his cards on the table Angelo speaks up. "Marcus was engaged in a fight on the street and literally stumbled into our breakfast. His fearsome beast dispatched his foes, but Marus fell at our feet brought low by his wounds and a fever. Fortunately, brother Lucien has some skill at healing and he is being treated. We expect he will recover. In removing clothes we stumbled across papers that we believe related to his mission. Given that someone was trying to kill him and rumors of trouble with the noblity, we thought they might be of some import and brought copies to you straight away." Angelo holds out a folio containing the copies he made this morning. "These are the only copies, while Marcus and his companion have the originals."


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 10, 2006)

*The Prelate*

Listening to the Angelo's story....the archbishop speak up at the pause in his story..."Pray tell, describe his companion to me?"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 12, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo quickly describes the powerful wolf. "He's quite intellegent and very protective." 

For the DM [sblock]Reaching out mentally to the wolf he asks, "would you like me to add anything?"[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 13, 2006)

*Meeting with the prelate*

The Archbishop listens to Angelo's description attentively..after Angelo finishes his description he says "So is it wolf or just a rather large dog?" The way he says it gives Angelo the impression that he is laying some sort of trap.

For Angelo
[sblock]In respone to Angelo's mental query a name comes back in the form of a mental picture of a black raven[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 14, 2006)

*Angelo*

Angelo shows his palms and shurgs, "Wolf, dog, I am not zoologist, it could be a black raven for all I know. I was raised a city boy. I do know it was very fierce for a pet and yet too well mannered indoors to be a thing wholely of the wild. It is no ordinary beast, I feel a chill like winter when I look into its eyes."


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 14, 2006)

*Meeting with the prelate*

Finishing his brief speech...Angelo is met with a raised eyebrow..."What did you just say?"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 14, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"I'm sorry, I always try to eschew obfuscation. The point of what I said it is that we know this fellow and his beast are important. Does it really matter if it is a brown dog, a grey wolf, or a black raven? I should think our helping your man when he was in need and rushing you his information would be the relavant points here." 

OOC: What can I say, his mother was a dancer. He can't help but try to dance away from the trap?


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 14, 2006)

*Meeting with the prelate*

As Angelo completes his quip, he hears a soft laugh coming form the young man on the couch.....the prelates however is not really amused........"Should have know he would have picked an apprentece with a saucy tounge"...turning to the others he asks "Do you gentlement have anything to add or are you just window dressing?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 16, 2006)

*Tetsu*

"I believe Angelo has covered the salient points, Your Grace.  I have nothing to add."


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 20, 2006)

*Meeting with the Prelate*

The Archbishop then looks at Brother LUcien as if to get a response from him. Brother Lucien however remains silent much to the obvious disappontmen and ire of the Prelate. Directing his attention back to Angelo and Tetus he says "Tell me about the condition of the man and anything you may know about how he came by his wounds"...then as an afterthought he adds.."And please tell me how you came to be involved"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 20, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"I can say nothing of how the man came by those wounds that came before we met him and clearly the fever had already taken him before we were involved." The bardic story teller in him coming to the fore, Angelo goes on to describe the scene at breakfast, including important details such as the color of the attackers' uniforms. He paints a vivid picture of the man's deft skill with blades. He goes on to describe the ferousity with which the wolf soon dispatched the others. Seeing so many beset one man, we could not help, but suspect the others were in the wrong. Quickly attending to the man's wounds with our skills at healing it became clear that more than weapons were the cause of the man's downfall. Angelo portrays Lucien's excellent skills combined with the power of his faith as crucial to the man's survival. He sets up the scene in their hastily aquired rooms and then pausing at the dramatic moment when the knock came at the door to take a breath. He continues on with the encounter with Fraken and the brief and decisive battle in which Lucien's great skill was paramount. Finally, he relates how the documents were found during treatment. Finally, he plays up the parties' zeal to be helpful and ensure that the information was brought to this office in all haste.  In conclusion he asks, "perhaps you can shead more light on these events in which we have been merely innocent bystanders drawn into a complex intrigue."


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 20, 2006)

*Meeting with the Prelate*

Angelo completes his tale only to find the Archbishop remaing silent for what seems to be the longest time. Durning the silence a soft "Dammit all to hell" can be heard from the young man sitting on the couch. Completing his moment of silence the Prelate says "Of course tis the duty of all priests to show other to the light...if they so chose to seek it" "Are you willing to be shown the light" the archbishop askes with an arched eybrow


----------



## Scotley (Sep 20, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo hesitates for just a moment, perhaps because he has never had much use for the church or churchmen. Then he says, "I am willing to be shown the light."


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 21, 2006)

*Meeting with the Archbishop*

"I wonder it if it a matter of faith or a matter of curiosity with you" The prelates say to Angelo...."Either way your request will be granted"...The archbishop begins to raise his hand and Angelo senses the gathering of divine magic as the archbishop is about to stretch forth his hand in order to touch Angelo, the door opens without ceremony and the prelate who escourted you in rushes in "It has started your grace.....in the river district......troops concealed within grain barges.....the lower river district is burning as we speak"

The archbishop stops himself and refocuses his attention....turning to the young man who is now stading he says "It has begun.."  The back to the young prelate he says "Joseph, muster the guard and alert the other church nights.....send men to all the rectories and parishes within the city as planned"...then seeing Angelo and company he says "Go and bring me Marcus....quickly"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 21, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

A wave of both relief and regret pass through Angelo simultaneously as the Cardinal is distracted from his magic. As the Cardinal's request to bring Marcus, Angelo nods and Looks to his companions. "Let's be on our way gentlemen."  He makes his way out as quickly as posible. 

For the DM [sblock]Angelo quickly makes a mental call to his friends. "We have to get back to the inn and get Marcus, then return him here to the church. There may be a running battle along the way. I need you watching for threats and keeping me abreast of the best routes."[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 21, 2006)

*Tetsu*

With a bow to the Cardinal and a 'By your leave,' Tetsu puts on his business face, readies his quarterstaff, and joins his companions on their way out.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 28, 2006)

The prelate dismissess the assembled group with a final thought "Please bring him as quickly as possible but do not endagner his health or yours and his safety needlessy....I fear to much blood will be shed before this is over..I would rather not have yours added to the mix..."

For Angelo
[sblock]Bodie chims and and says...well there is a considerable amount of smoke coming from along the river...and it erar to be spreading....in addition to a few scatterd fires here and there....[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 28, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

As they make their way out Angelo addresses his companions. "There seems to be trouble in the streets. There are several fires, especially along the river."


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 30, 2006)

*The Streets*

Exiting the building the little party finds itself at the steps leading to the residence from which they just came. The street appears to be a mixture of serenity and chaos.....word of the fires and violence is just now reaching the area. To the left the party can see what appears to be the assembling of some sort of guards,,,,while a close look shows the windows to the catherderal and the archibishops residence being shutterd or protected in other ways.....


----------



## Scotley (Sep 30, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Haste is our best ally now." Angelo sets off at a brisk walk his staff swinging with each step. 

[sblock]"Keep a sharp eye out my friends."  Then he reaches out to the wolf. "How is our friend? We need to move him to a friend's place for safety."   [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 1, 2006)

*The Streets*

Leaving the religous square, the party finds itself going from a see of calm and tranquilty to one of increasing turmoil. Arriving on the borders of the neighbohood in which their inn is located, the group finds itself having to weave bewteen individuals...Sounds of screaming and cries for water etc can be heard coming from the direction fo the river......Groups of ruffians can be seen moving also.....


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 1, 2006)

*Tetsu*

Taking a firmer grip on his staff, Tetsu pushes forward through the throng.

"I hope we're in time . . ."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 2, 2006)

*Angelo*

"We've got to avoid entaglements with ruffians or we'll never make it back."


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 3, 2006)

*The Streets*

The ruffians avoid the small party approaching them setting off down one of the side streets.
Continuing along the main streets, the party see more and more people fleeing into their homes/shops and they apperaing to be locking doors and shutters as they go...Distinct sounds of brwaling/looting can be heard coming from the direction of the inn/tavern. A glance at the skies shows an increasing cloud of smoke coming from the river district...

Roll a spot check

1-10
[sblock]You see nothing other than what has been described above[/sblock]

11-15
[sblock]As your walking down the street you happen to glance up and see dark strom clouds approaching from the north.[/sblock]

16-18
[sblock]From the sidestreets, larger groups can be seen moving towards the area just left by the party.[/sblock]

19-20
[sblock]As the party moves towards their tavern/inn you spot several groups moving along the street who appear to shadow you.[/sblock]

21-23
[sblock]One of the indivdual lets his cowel drop and you swear it is Fracken following you with one of the group[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 3, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo trudges on rubbing at his eyes, the smoke irritating them. 

OOC: Spot Check (1d20+6=8)

For the DM [sblock]To the wolf he asks, "How is our friend. We need to move him." To the others he asks, "What kind of trouble do you see?"  [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 3, 2006)

*The Streets*

Walking back to their quarters......Angelo stumbles briefly but recovrers.

For Angelo
[sblock]Angelo tries to commuincate with the wolf and is rocked by a blinding headache causing him to stumble briefly.....a picture then forms in his mind of the wolf laying on the bed next to the man half asleep... a sleepy voice says..."Where must we go"....

Opening the links to his own bonded companions...Bodie reports that the smoke is intensfying along the river district and that winds are picking up from the north......Cat simple reports that all is more or less quite....[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 4, 2006)

*Tetsu*

His awareness supercharged by adrenaline, Tetsu scans the street and environment as the small party makes its way throught the throng.

Spot Check (1d20+8=28) 

"Our friend Friken Fraken is following us, along with a gang of roughnecks large enough to give us a run for our money, if not to take care of us handily.  And it's gonna rain."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 4, 2006)

*Angelo*

For the DM [sblock]Angelo quickly sends back to the wolf, "To see the Cardinal Archbishop. The city is torn by fire and roughians in the streets."[/sblock]

"Lovely, I knew we'd be seeing him again. Where is his band?"  

OOC: Can I get a tactical idea of the situation? How far away are Fraken's men? What are the nearby buildings like? What sort of others are on the streets nearby? I'm ploting some mischief and I need some facts.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 4, 2006)

*TActical*

Farken and a band of five or six are shadowing the  party some 30 to 35 feet behind them.... Another band of four ruffians is moving along with the party perhaps 20 so so feet ahead of them and to the right. The third band of perhaps 8 appears to be moving parrell to the party along the left alleyway.....glimpses of them can be seen at ever side alley.

The street itself is about 15 feet wide.....with 5 foot sidewalk to either side....about every 50 feet is a side alley giving access to the parrelll alleys..the building are designed in typical row fashion with two or three building being in each 50 foot section...most are three stories high with steep slanted slate roofs.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 5, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo steps the shadowy edge of a building and takes a moment to adjust his cloak and quiver for comfort, he hums a tune as if he hasn't a care in the world. 

For the DM [sblock]Under the cover of his cloak Angelo casts unseen servant. He slips out three crossbow bolts and gives them to the servant. His instructions to the servant are to wait until they move off a few feet and then take the bolts down the alley, and up on to a row of buildings across from the group parallelling us on the next block. He is to throw the bolts down near the group one at a time a few seconds apart from different successive roof tops. The servant can't really use them effectively, but instead Angelo just wants to create the impression that the there is a group of crossbowmen attacking the distant group. Hopefully, Fraken and company will not be aware of this due to the interposed buildings. If Angelo gets a chance to use Mage Hand to knock down a loose tile or bit of masonry to increase the apparance that men are on the roof he will.[/sblock]

To his companions he will says softly, "Can we rush the group ahead and try to disable them quickly and then try to lose Fraken and company?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 5, 2006)

*Tetsu*

"Say when."


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 5, 2006)

*The Streets*

DM Comment:  And do you know for sure they are part of Fraken's Group?


----------



## Scotley (Oct 5, 2006)

OOC: Now really when have their ever been innocents in one of your games?


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 5, 2006)

*The steets*

DM Comment to smarty mouth players - always a first time you know.......


----------



## Scotley (Oct 5, 2006)

*Angelo*

"Let's go forward shouting 'make way, fire brigade, make way,' then they should let us pass, if they give us trouble we'll be justified in clearing our own path."


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 5, 2006)

*The Streets*

As the party plans and plots...the crowds on the street continue to move along....people going into shops and homes and firmly closting doors and shutters........Roll a listen check gentlemen


----------



## Scotley (Oct 5, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

OOC: Listen Check (1d20+11=13)


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 5, 2006)

Faint sounds can be heard coming off of the back alley to your left.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 5, 2006)

OOC: I spoke with Keith last night. He's been ultra busy and no longer has access from work. He hoped to check in very soon. I told him we needed Lucien for a fight that appears likely.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 5, 2006)

*Keith*

awesome


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 6, 2006)

*The Streets*

The party continues to make it's way to the inn where they have taken up residence....The further they progress the more the streets empty and they are faced with shutterd doors and windows........and ironically it becomes more quiet.......sounds of figthing/shouting can be heard on the wind comeing from the river as well as increased smoke....after about another 15 minutes of waling..the party at last arrives at it's destination.....the inn.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 6, 2006)

*Angelo*

For the DM [sblock]As soon as we clear the doors of the inn, Angelo calls to the wolf, "It is time we are coming up for you."[/sblock]

They make their way up to the room and Angelo pulls out the disguise kit in his room and then checks on Marcus.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 6, 2006)

*The Inn*

The party arrives back at the inn with no apparent problems. Quickly going up to their suite they discover all is well. Entering it and then the sick room they discover "marcus" asleep with the big dog beside him.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 7, 2006)

OOC: How is his fever?


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 7, 2006)

*The Fever*

Going over to the bed Angelo begins to give the sleeping form a quick check up . The fever has come down somewhat but the man is still  sweating and in a deep almost drug induced sleep. He appears to be resting though and his sleep untroubled. One distrubing event does occur...as Angelo first reaches out to touch the sleepig man he finds his wrist briefly bewteen the jaws of the large dog. A not so subtle reminder that he is being watched and evaluated.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 8, 2006)

*Angelo*

"Easy big guy. I would not harm your friend. I wish only to help him and get him to a friend who can heal him properly. It is no longer safe here. Fraken and his men are on our heels and the city is in chaos." Looking to his companions he asks, "How do we transport him? We can't defend ourselves and carry him at the same time. He is a stout fellow and it would require us all I fear."


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 8, 2006)

*The Sick Room*

The dog gives angelo a somewhat malovent look at the mention of moving the sick man...but there appears to be an understanding to the words danger and Fraken.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 8, 2006)

*Tetsu*

"Where brute force isn't a viable option, subterfuge and guile must serve."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 9, 2006)

*Angelo*

"I must agree Tetsu, but what sort of ruse can we produce on such short notice? I wonder what we could conceal our friend in? Some sort of mount and convence will be needed."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 10, 2006)

*Tetsu*

"Has anyone seen a laundry cart or any other such large carrier around?  We could place him in one, carry him out with shouted warnings that we have rags to be burned to stop the spread of contamination.  That should keep anyone from looking too closely, but it might start a panic in this fair town . . ."


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 10, 2006)

*The Rooms*

Thinking about it both Tetsu and Angelo remember that there is a stable directly behind the inn with a coral off to it's side behind the tavern.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 10, 2006)

*Angelo*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> "Has anyone seen a laundry cart or any other such large carrier around?  We could place him in one, carry him out with shouted warnings that we have rags to be burned to stop the spread of contamination.  That should keep anyone from looking too closely, but it might start a panic in this fair town . . ."[/QUOTE"
> 
> "I like it, but perhaps it would only add to the troubles on the street. If anyone did look inside and discover a feverish man, they might decide to burn him too."  Angelo absently taps knuckle to chin as he thinks, "I suddenly remember there is a stable attached, perhaps we should try to slip our man in there and get him on a horse or better yet a buggy of some kind?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 10, 2006)

*Tetsu*

"As good a plan as any I've been able to come up with, and time is short.  Let's be about it!  I'll scout the way from here to the stables, make certain sure no 'baddies' are about."

Suiting action to words, Tetsu slips out the door and begins making his way casually to the stables.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 10, 2006)

*The Stables*

Tetsu walks to the stables with no problems. Leaving the 5th floor he walks down the landing and stairwells to the common room. On inspiration he turns to his right and makes his way towards the kitchens and discovers a small hallwiay running parrell to the kitchen which ends in an exterior door. Walking down the hallway, Tetsu finds the kitchens off to his left with several private dinning rooms off to his right. Exiting the door, which was barred from the insidem Tetsu finds himself behind the inn. Some 15 or so dwarf strides later he is in the doorway of the stable. Several horses are seen, ROLL KNOWLEDGE IF YOU WISH, alond with a few mules. A further search into the interior reveals  chicken coops and rabbit huches along with three milk cows, a few goats and even a litter of puppies. almost giving up, Tetsu decides to check outside closer to the coral and discovers what he seeks, a small wagon, a small pony cart and a large freight wagon are in the coral. A building running along the back area of the corral yields tack and equipment for the wagons.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 11, 2006)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu will make his way back up to the room.

"We've finally had a stroke of luck.  Only a short exposure in the common room (which is currently empty).  There's a back hall out to the stables, where there're several horses, a couple of wagons and a cart.  I'm afraid I don't know much about horses, so you'll have to make the choice there."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 11, 2006)

*Angelo*

"I expect Lucien will be a better judge of horseflesh than I. Do we just take what we need or try to find someone to rent from? Either way, let's make our way down." Angelo addresses the wolf. "We are going down to the stables. We'll use a cart or wagon for your friend. We'll have to carry him."


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 11, 2006)

*The Stables*

The dog is a little unhappy with the party moving the sick man but makes no efforts to hinder the party. Luck is with the party as they move thru the apparently inhabitless Inn and towards the stable. The dog silently follows behind the party, eyeing their every movement. Reaching the stablels, the party now mush decide on a wagon or a cart and if a cart do they wish to harness the oversized dog to it?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 11, 2006)

*Tetsu*

"I suggest we return the cart and horse without notice, if we can, find out who owns each, and leave an appropriate hiring fee where they will find it.  That way we avoid possible extortionary fees based on the threat of turning us in, but are still being fair to the owners.  As to cart or wagon, I'd not try to harness that dog to anything even if it wouldn't be consipicuous.  I say we take the cart and a horse."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 11, 2006)

"Wolf, how do you feel about pulling your friend in a cart? He'll be much less conspicuous as a beast of burden. And we'll avoid being charged as horse thieves. We can always say with thought this was Marcus' cart and we were just confused. After all we were trying to rush a sick man to the temple for healing..."


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 11, 2006)

*The CArt*

Care to roll diplomacy for me there Angelo


----------



## Scotley (Oct 11, 2006)

*Angelo*

OOC: Diplomacy (1d20+8=14)


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 11, 2006)

*The Stables*

The dog fixes angelo with an expression that clearly convey "One is not amused".


----------



## Scotley (Oct 11, 2006)

*Angelo*

Seeing his suggestion fall on deaf ears, Angelo relents, "Okay, let's lash up some horse then."


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 11, 2006)

*The Stables*

With a deep "woof" almost like a sound of resignation and disgust, the dog walks over and gets bewteen the posts of the cart.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 11, 2006)

*Angelo*

Trying to contain his glee at the wolf's capitulation, Angelo goes over and harnesses him up with great care. "Let's get Marcus in the back and try to make him comfortable." Holding up his disguise kit, Angelo asks, "Tetsu how do you feel about being a farm wife and driving this cart? Perhaps Lucien can ride ahead on his own mount and act as scout, though I think it best we leave the stable first. I'll ride in back with Marcus as farmer brown."


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 13, 2006)

*Delivery*

With miminal prepartions having been made, the party sets out back to the Prelate's residence. The streets are becoming more and more desereted with entire sections being silent. Wind can be felt blowing in from the north bringing with it a hint of moisture and the promise of a rainstrom.  Roll a spot check for me please


----------



## Scotley (Oct 13, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

OOC: Spot Check (1d20+6=14)


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 13, 2006)

*Back to the Church*

Perhaps preoccuipied with thoughts of the light and other such matters, angelo observes nothing of interest to him at the moment


----------



## Scotley (Oct 13, 2006)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Perhaps preoccuipied with thoughts of the light and other such matters, angelo observes nothing of interest to him at the moment




OOC: Given that his heart and mind are focused on the light just now, nothing bad could happen to him right?


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 13, 2006)

Deep in his thoughts of the Light and how he needs to rededicate his life to the service of others and forgoe worldy wealth and pleasures, Angelo turns the corner only to find himself face to face with a Type 12 demon. "Ahh" the demon says.."i have been in need of such a pure soul for my work".....care to roll initative..


OCC:  Sure nothing will happen


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 16, 2006)

*Ambush*

The party is moving along the street back to the prelats palace when crossbow bolts begin to fly from the roof tops and figurs rush the party...As if planned with great forthought, two bolts strike each party member, Brother LUcien takes 8 points, Tetsu takes 6 points, and Angelo takes 5 points from the bolts. Several more perhaps two apice strike the ground at your feet.  As the party is hit it realizes that next round the figures will be upon them...

Actions gentlemen


----------



## Scotley (Oct 16, 2006)

*Angelo*

Riding shotgun in the cart, Angelo lets fly with his own crossbow (1d20+11=22) at the lead attacker. "Blast that Fraken and all his ilk!"

OOC: Damage (1d10+1=11) My rolls are based on the presumption that the foes are within 30'. Subtract one if not. You didn't ask, but just in case Initiative (1d20+3=13) 

For the DM [sblock]Angelo also activates the Blurring effect of his shield which gives a 20% miss chance to all attacks.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 16, 2006)

*Tetsu*

Initiative 1d20+7=27 

OOC: Todd - Are the bolts coming from the rooftops, and how tall are the buildings?


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 16, 2006)

*Ambush*

The best that Tetsu can determine is that they are popin up on the other side of the roof discharging their bolts then going to ground for cover. The roofs are fairly steep in pitch (think federal style) with the average height being 3 to 3/12 stories.

REacting quickly to the danger, Angelo drops one of the foes closing in. 

INitative order is

Tetsu
Badguys (crossbows)
Angelo
Badguys (melee)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 16, 2006)

*Tetsu*

Thinking quickly, Tetsu sprints to the nearest building covering the crossbowmen and keeps going right up the wall, roof, and over.  His companions hear him shout, "I'll take care of the archers!"

[sblock]Tetsu will use his 'Gecko Step' ability to run up the side of the nearest building covering the crossbowmen, there to confront them before they have a chance to reload (he'll have to use most of his move, so he won't be able to attack but he should be able to get there quickly enough to keep them from reloading).[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 16, 2006)

*Ambush*

Tetsu makes his move and gets to the crossbowmen just as they pop up and proceed to unleash another volley, Startled perhaps by the sudden appearce of Tetsu in front of them their shots go wild with only two hitting his party below. Angelo for 3 points and Lucienc fof 6.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 17, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo blinks at the dwarf's unexpected mobility and mutters, "Damn Dwarf is part lizard." Angelo says something else, but the words are unintelligeble over the din of battle and the rising storm. He gestures menacingly at his foes and adopts a defensive (1d20+9=13) posture. Suddenly a bolt of lightning (8d6=27) slams down among the attackers. "The storm is getting worse." He shouts to his fellows, "We need to get out of here."

For the DM [sblock]Casting lightning bolt on the defensive. With luck the din of battle and the storm with cover the verbal part of the spell which his defensive moves and rude gestures will cover the somatic. He'll try and hit as many as possible even if only one or two without endangering Lucien. Finally, his draconic presence means that all foes within 10' with less than 9 hit dice/levels will need to make a DC 14 will save or be shaken.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 17, 2006)

*Ambush*

As the ground men rush Angelo they are met with a bolt of lighting from the storms which take down 2 of the onrushing attackers. Screams abound from those fighting on the street as heard from above by Tetsu and the sound of fear can clearly be discerned.

Next Round Gentlemen

For Angelo
[sblock]As the onrushing foes get withing 10 feet of angelo their elan starts to disappear and their movements become less sure. Then as the air suddenly gets cold and fog gathers in front of the cart, screams can be heard and four of the onrushing attackers fall leaving only two facing Angelo[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 17, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Using the height of the wagon to his advantage Angelo lays about with his staff (1d20+7=14, 1d20+2=19, 1d20+7=19) 

OOC: First blow likely missed by here is damage (2d6+2=9, 2d6+2=10, 2d6+2=7)  for all three just in case. 
[sblock]Second die is flame damage for the first two attacks and frost for the third.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 17, 2006)

*Lol*

Michael gets to go first now


----------



## Scotley (Oct 17, 2006)

*Paging the Big Bad Church Knight...*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Michael gets to go first now




OOC: What about Lucien? He should have been able to mop up the rest of these guys before Angelo had to get his staff dirty.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 17, 2006)

*Lucien*

Stunned by the onset of crossbow bolts and the surge of attackers, Brother Lucien is slow to respond, perhaps due to his tending of the sick man.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 17, 2006)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu will concentrate all of his attacks on one crossbowman, attempting to knock him off the roof as he rains blows from hands, elbows, and head on the unfortunate fellow.  He'll use his staff purely for defense (as is his usual tactic).

To Hit (1d20+9=28, 1d20+9=17, 1d20+4=20) 

Damage (1d10+1=10, 1d10+1=9, 1d10+1=4)

Assuming all three hit, that's a total of 23 points, no crits.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 17, 2006)

*Ambush*

Tetus successfully elimnates one opponet who falls from the roof to the alley behind. Two others start moving way from the small figure while the remaing three get of shots with their crossbow. Tetsu sees the bolts fly but is unable to see where they hit. Cries can be heard comgng from below.

The crossbow bolts lauch and with a audiable thunk hit a targe below. Angelo lashes out with his staff strking an approaching opponet twice and laying hm low. Again fog rolls from the front area of the cart causing all to shiver as if from cold. Screams come from the onrushing foes for no apparent reason. Only two m anage to reach Angelo where is sits perched on the cart......Swinging widley they miss.

NEW ROUND gentlemen.


----------



## SirCaith (Oct 17, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

OOC:  Sorry, gentlemen, to have been so long between posts.  Things have just been more than a little hectic over the last few weeks.  I even drove up to Missouri a couple of weekends ago to help friends move a 110 year old organ.  I waved towards Mike's house when we went pat while driving through Jonesboro.  I hope the goodwill was at least felt on a psychic level.  Anyway, I'll try to be of use now until the next insane period hits.  /OOC

Initiative (1d20+6=21) 

Lucien shakes off his lethargy, draws his sword and moves to close with the nearest foe.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 17, 2006)

*Ambush*

Perhaps stung into action by the three crossbow bolts hitting him to great effect (9 points of damge) the Brother Lucien rouses himself to combat and moves to engage the on rushing foes.

New Initatinve Order
Tetsu
Lucien
Bad Guys - crossbows
Angelo
Bad Guys - foot


----------



## Scotley (Oct 17, 2006)

*Angelo*

OOC: Presuming any foes are left when his turn comes...

Angelo once again starts trying to knock some heads with his staff (1d20+7=23, 1d20+2=16, 1d20+7=18).

OOC: Damage (2d6+2=7, 2d6+2=11, 2d6+2=6)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 18, 2006)

*Tetsu*

Again attempting to knock an opponent off the roof, Tetsu strikes out furiously with hands and feet.

To Hit (1d20+9=22, 1d20+4=11, 1d20+9=12) 

Damage (1d10+1=3, 1d10+1=7, 1d10+1=2)


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 18, 2006)

*Ambush*

Still somewhat shaken and taken by suprise the crossbowmen start disengaging....Tetsu stuns the man before him who then loses his balance (failed dex check) and slips down the roof knowcking tiles loose in his scrabmle to keep from falling.


----------



## SirCaith (Oct 18, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

OOC:  Again, I can't seem to get into Invisiblecastle, so I again used the d20srd.org die roller.  /OOC

Lucien confronts his foe, shouting his warcry, "For Northwarden and the Light!"  He swings twice (Attack Rolls: 1d20+13=30, 1d20+8=18), damaging his opponent greatly.  (Damage: 1d8+7=10, 1d8+7=14)


----------



## Scotley (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Invisible Castle*

OOC: Try the link below. For some reason Invisible Castle often works better without the www. 

http://invisiblecastle.com/


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 18, 2006)

*Ambush*

While Tetus covers the rooftops. Brother Lucien and Angelo cover the ground. Brother LUcien strides forward with his cry and solidy chops one onrushing apponet in two, seperating him at the upper torso and arms. Angelo meanwhile lays into his opponet and dispatches him with ease. Seeing two of their comrades fall, and several already on the ground the reinforcements break and begin to scatter leaving Anelo and Lucien facing only two on the groud.

Next round


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 18, 2006)

*Tetsu*

Wishing not to become too predictable, Tetsu decides to change his tactics somewhat.  He puts his effort into one attack this time, delivering a knockout punch to his opponent's kidneys (Stunning Blow - Fortitude Save DC 18 or be stunned for one round).  As he attacks, he again attempts to force his opponent toward the edge of the roof so that he will fall when stunned.

To Hit (1d20+9=15) 

To Damage (1d10+1=10)


----------



## Scotley (Oct 18, 2006)

*Angelo*

Seeing the foes begin to break, Angelo continues to wield his staff (1d20+7=14, 1d20+2=11, 1d20+7=18) against one of the two remaining. "We have them now." 

OOC: Most likely only one hit, but hope springs eternal, so I'll roll two. Damage (2d6+2=8, 2d6+2=8)


----------



## SirCaith (Oct 19, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

Angered by the effrontery of these Southron chattels in attacking a member of the Holy Church, Lucien closes with the other man and dispatches him post haste.

Attack and Damage Rolls (1d20+13=29, 1d8+7=14, 1d20+8=25, 1d8+7=12)


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 19, 2006)

*Ambush*

Switching tactics, Tetsu confuses his  opponet and lands a a low blow to the kidneys. With a scream the man crumples and slides from the roof to the alley below. Hearing the cry "We have them now" Tetsu belives that his allies have things well in hand below. Checking the rooftop Tetsu observes that the other crossbowmen are some 20 feet away, scampering down ladders.

Brother Lucien rushes forward and once again swings his sword savagly cutting down his opponet. The remaining footpad tries to disenage only to be met by Angelo's staff. Perhaps due to his opponet disengaing Angleo only lads one blow to his opponets shoulder breaking his collar bone. 

Next Round


----------



## Scotley (Oct 19, 2006)

*Angelo*

Having no opponent in reach Angelo, pauses to study the situation.

For the DM [sblock]Checking in with his eyes in the sky, what other problems are nearby?[/sblock]


----------



## SirCaith (Oct 19, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

Lucien, seeing the man trying to flee, strikes with the flat of his sword, attempting to knock the running man unconscious (1d20+9=22, 1d8+7=11, 1d20+4=7, 1d8+7=12).  "Perhaps His Eminence would care to question those who would attack the officers of the Church.  I'm sure Marcus will not object to sharing his carriage with a prisoner.  Friend wolf, I will assist in pulling the cart if the weight is too much."

(Attack rolls have the -4 modifier for non-lethal damage.  I assume the second attack was a miss, but I rolled them both as one roll.)


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 19, 2006)

*Ambush*

For Angelo
[sblock]Checking in with his flying friend Angelo is met with cries of outrage..."Make me fly in this cold damp weather while that mangy beast is asleep on a werm pillow,,,I tell you favortisism,,,favoritism......" After a few more comments about his noble efforts on behalf of an ungratfull party...the link is opened. Angleo discovers that most of the action and movement is occuring along the river banks. The side alleys are somewhat deserted with no apparent movement within a 5 block area of you.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 19, 2006)

*Angelo*

"I have reason to believe that most of the trouble is along the river front. We should make haste before they arrrive here in force." He reloads and takes his place on the wagon.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 19, 2006)

As Angelo starts to climb upon the wagon he falls, landing hevily on the ground. 

For Angelo
[sblock]As he climbs onto the wagon, a blinding headache stikes giving Angelo a huge sense or vertigo dimly he hears "It locked the widow on me...I tell you if you dont do something about this miserable beast...I wont be held accountable for my actions..It's cold and damp out here, my feathers are wet, and IT locks the window on me"......fume fume fume..[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 20, 2006)

*Tetsu*

As all of his opponents have run away, Tetsu will zip back down the side of the building to the wagon.  Seeing his new friend fall to the ground, Tetsu inquires into his health.

"Are you alright, my friend?  That lacked your usual measure of grace!"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 20, 2006)

*Angelo*

Angelo rises cluthing at his forehead. "Sorry, I am prone to bad headaches at times. This one came on rather suddenely. I'll be alright."  He retakes his seat in the wagon. "Let's get moving."


----------



## SirCaith (Oct 21, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

Lucien snaps the ends off the quarrels sticking through his surcoat.  Lifting his prisoner, he lays him in the rear of the cart next to Marcus.  "Angelo, if haste is of such essence, perhaps those of us who are conscious should proceed afoot.  We would be better prepared if we do face attack, plus there would be less weight for Friend Wolf to pull.  Add that if another fainting spell overcomes you, you would have less of a fall to suffer.  In this fog, we wouldn't be racing in the cart and or on horseback anyway.  As we have just seen, it is so easy to fall into an ambush."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 21, 2006)

*Angelo*

"You are quite right Lucien," Angelo says getting down and ready to move out. "What of our friend the dwarf? Does he need aid?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 21, 2006)

*Tetsu*

"I'm fine for now - it's a through and through.  Thanks for asking."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 23, 2006)

*Angelo*

"Let's be on our way then",  Angelo says as he starts off.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 23, 2006)

*to the prelate*

the party gathers itself and proceeds to the cathederal square. arriving without incident the find the doors to the residence shut and the square empty


----------



## Scotley (Oct 23, 2006)

*Angelo*

"Some welcome." Angelo strides to the door and raps on is sharply with his staff. Then he stands before the door legs apart with both hands on his staff before waiting. 

[sblock=For the DM]Taking a careful stance and using his staff to brace himself, Angelo opens a channel to his familiar. "What can you see around this square? Show me the other sides of this building before me as well."[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 23, 2006)

ForAngelo
[sblock]As the link opens Angelo sees armed crossbowmen preched in the bell towers and in dormer windows on both sides the square. From the downward angel he sees squads of livered men waiting wiht halberds in the gardens and courtyards.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 24, 2006)

*Angelo*

"Gentlemen, I believe there are crossbows pointed at us from above and men in the courtyards and gardens behind this place. I can't say for sure who they are, but I certainly hope no one gets excited up there." He continues to wait on the doorstep and glances about for a spot from which to make a stand if this turns into a trap.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 24, 2006)

*To the Prelate*

In response to Angelo's knocking, and elderly lay brother opens the heavy door "May i Help you gentlemen"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 24, 2006)

*Angelo*

"Good day sir, we are here at the direction of the Cardinal Archbishop. I am Angelo, this is Lucien, and Tetsu. We bring with us Marcus who is indesposed. I believe his grace will be expecting us."


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 24, 2006)

*The REsidence*

"Just a moment good sirs" and he closes the door. After a brief delay perhaps three minutes or so the dooopens again "This way sir" and steps away from the threshold


----------



## Scotley (Oct 24, 2006)

*Angelo*

The mage breaths a sigh of relief as they are admitted. Three minutes under sights of all those crossbows was more than a little disturbing. Helping the others with Marcus he enters. He looks around at his surroundings.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 24, 2006)

*The Residence*

The antechamber is strangly empty exvept for the eldery brother and two very young clerks sitting behind teh appointment tables. "Someone will be here in a few moments, his grace has been informed of your arrival"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 24, 2006)

*Angelo*

Glancing at his companions, Angelo asks retorically, "Just how much of my time in this city have I spent standing about waiting his grace with you fellows?"  Looking to Marcus then the othes he says, "How is our friend?" clearly intending the question for the best healer of the group, Lucien.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 24, 2006)

*Tetsu*

"We do indeed seem to spend a lot of time in 'hurry up and wait' mode.  However, I must say I prefer the 'lunchmeat and wine' waiting to the 'imminent pincushion' waiting."


----------



## SirCaith (Oct 24, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

Lucien and the wolf are around the litter on which Marcus was carried into the chamber.  Lucien is checking for fever, and if any of the bandages have come loose.  He also says a small prayer and casts Cure Light Wounds, to speed along recovery.  "He seems to be have travelled well, Angelo.  Luckily, none of those quarrels from the ambush found there way into the back of the cart to cause him further injury."

Turning his attention to the footpad with the broken collarbone, Lucien makes sure he is still unconscious, but not too seriously injured.  He wants to make sure that the fellow will be able to answer the Inquistioner.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 24, 2006)

*The Residence*

After perhaps a 10 minute wait in the lobby, a group of brothers enter the antechamber and approach the liter. Suprising everyone it is the youngest brother that steps forward and in a no nonsense fashion begins to examine the man named Marcus. Quickly checking him over he tells the other borthers, "Take him to his grace, this is beyond my ability". Lookiing at the party he says "Gentlemen this way". He get up, the brothers pick up the liter and walks briskley thru the antechamber taking a ground floor passageway going west towards the Cathederal.

Actions


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 24, 2006)

*Tetsu*

Curious as to how this will all turn out, Tetsu adjusts his clothing and follows the young clergyman down the hall.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 25, 2006)

*Angelo*

Taking up his staff, Angelo decides to follow along for now, though it disturbs him that they are being seperated and taken away from the Cardinal.

OOC: Nevermind, it seems I misunderstood. It has been a long day.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 25, 2006)

*The Prelate*

Following the borthers into a semi large room, the see Marcus placed on a table with heavy ruines and signils around it. Several brotehrs move about the room lighting tapers and the heavy scent of spice incsence fills the air.

The prleate enters and walks to the man and briefly stretches forth his hand and says a prayer....finishing he turns to the party....."How was teh tirp back"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 25, 2006)

*Angelo*

Pointing to fresh crossbow wounds Angelo quips, "Well it was a rosey journey...complete with thorns."  He add, "those who stood in our way found more lilies than roses," refering to the traditional flower placed on a corpse's chest.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 25, 2006)

*The Prelate*

Looking at Angelo briefly then bursting out in laughter the Archbishop says "Cheecky still are we...i like that" Looking at the wounds he says "Hmmm perhaps i can help with the thorns"..at which point he stretches forth his hand and Angelo feels a tingling sensation along his skin. (20 points of damage healed) "Now what else happend on your  journey"


----------



## SirCaith (Oct 25, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

"Other than these few thorns, your Eminence, it was a rather uneventful trip.  We did manage to bring one of our 'friendly neighborhood florists' with us, in case you would like to see about doing something with the gardens that provided him with such dangerous flowers."


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 25, 2006)

*The Comission*

"Excellent, most excellent" the Archbishop says. "We shall have the the question put to him in a few hours. Now if you gentlemen will follow me" The archbiship then leads you up a back staircase and thru serveral rooms unfamilar to you until you arrive at his office using one of the doorways on the northern wall. Quickly going to his desk he takes a seat and motions for you genetlmen to be seated.  "Would you gentlemen be intersted in a commission to scout out several areas for me"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 25, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo taps his chin absently as he considers. "Given that the city seems on the brink of open warfare any job which takes us away seems like a good one. I would be open to your offer."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 26, 2006)

*Tetsu*

"This seems like an opportunity that will dovetail nicely with my other business in the area.  I'm game."


----------



## SirCaith (Oct 26, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

"Your Eminence, I would be honored to carry out your commission."


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 26, 2006)

*The Comission*

"Good then" the Archbishop reples as he opens up his desk and pulls out a map. " I need you
go up North and scout out a few locations for me and if something exists that is unsual that it be dealt with. Do you have any problems with that?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 26, 2006)

*Tetsu*

"Your Grace, not to put too fine a point on it but this is an extremely broad commission.  'The North' covers a vast area, and there is much that is 'unusual' there -- especially by the standards of those who dwell in the South."


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 26, 2006)

*The Commission*

Looking at the Dwarf with Archbishohp with a hidden smile says "Why you are correct Master Tetsu, and it could lead to all sorts of unfortunate misiinterpations and of exceeding ones commission. All done in good faith though so no blame could really be attached to the doer's"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 26, 2006)

*Tetsu*

(With a matching 'hidden' smile)

"Just wanted to make sure we're reading off the same page."


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 26, 2006)

*The Commission*

"And what page would that be" the ARchbishop says..."No i think it best not to be on any page what so ever. Follow the commsion and do your best...any errors will just have to be dealt with and looked at in the context of were they done in good faith and with a pure heart"


----------



## SirCaith (Oct 26, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

"Surely, Your Eminence, there's is much that can be judged as unusual to such as we, who are not native to this area.  The purity of our own hearts will have to be our guides in such matters as you describe.  Pray tell, which areas would you have us scout?  Personally, there is the master of a man names Frakin with whom I would have some discussion.  It seems that more than one soul I have encountered here in the South is owed shriving by this man."


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 26, 2006)

*The Commission*

"Just the sourthern bank of the Targus river in and around the Village/City of Canton"....then pausing he says "Yes it is my understanding that he has quite a bill that must come due some day"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 26, 2006)

*Angelo*

Seeing which way the wind is blowing Angelo speaks, "I always act with a pure heart and in good faith. Where would you have us go and how soon should we start?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 26, 2006)

*The Commission*

Thinking to himself a bith the Archbishop responds...."Best start within the week. I fear that with the streets like they are it may take you a couple of days to gather provisions and such to set out.....as long as it is within the week that will suffice" Reaching into his desk he produces three pouches and tosses them to to you...."This will serve as a downpament and cover your intial expenses. Please send a note to my secretary the day you leave so i may time your journey. Any questions?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 26, 2006)

*Tetsu*

"None on my account, Your Grace!"

Tetsu will accept the pouch and tuck it away without looking inside.

"Well, my new found friends, it seems we've a journey ahead of us.  Best we begin our preparations!"


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 26, 2006)

*The Comission*

Occ: Must Be A Slow Day For Everybody


----------



## Scotley (Oct 26, 2006)

*Angelo*

Taking the measure of the pouch by weight before slipping it away, Angelo asks, "Have you a map or some other direction to our targets? How shall we report to you once we are on the road if at all? Will we have any official standing we can use if we run into problems with the local officialdom? I understand that this commision is to be kept quiet, but perhaps there is some other agency with which you have contacts? One we could use as a cover story as it were and to cut through impediments? Royal Surveyors? Sight locators for the temple and shrine construction guild? Seekers of some high noble's lost hunting dog? Anything that will alay suspicion and give us a reason to be where we are that won't cause anyone to look at us too closely?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 26, 2006)

*The Commisson*

In response to his questions the ARchbishop replies "The beauty of this commission is that it is so vague. It is hoped that those undertaking such a commission will not draw undue attention to themeself or their mission thus not cover story other than simple travers going north"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 26, 2006)

*Angelo*

"Fair enough. Northward bound are we. Simple travelers three..."  He says almost making a marching song of it.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 26, 2006)

*The Commission*

"Well it would defeat the purspose would it not if you were known agents of anytype" the Archbiship says as the party leaves. "The light be with you "


----------



## Scotley (Oct 26, 2006)

*Angelo*

"Well gentlemen, I think it is time we try and battle our way to the provisioners. Good Afternoon your Grace."  Angelo makes a polite bow and makes his way out.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 26, 2006)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu follows Angelo, still quietly supressing a grin.


----------



## SirCaith (Oct 27, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

"Thank you, Your Eminence.  Might I ask the boon of your blessing before we depart on this endeavor?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 27, 2006)

*The Commission*

Rasing his hand the Archbishop makes a sign of the light and intones "May the guidance of the light illuminate thy path"


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 27, 2006)

*The Commissoin*

Taking their leave once again of the ARchbishop, the party leaves the residence and makes it's way back to their lodgings. The streets are still very quite with the occasionaly sound of screams/yells coming from the odd alley or from along the river. About a 1/3 of the way into their trip, the skys open and a deluge of cold rain falls upon the party. slogging theri way thru the rain, the party arrives at last at their tavern.


----------



## SirCaith (Oct 27, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

Pulling the cowl of his surcoat over his head to ward off some of the rain from his face, Lucien grins at his comrades.  "Not the most auspicious of signs regarding our upcoming adventures, my friends.  Still, better the rain before we begin than at some point when it would be to our disadvantage."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 27, 2006)

*Tetsu*

"Seems to me rain is just rain - there for us to use to _our_ advantage if we wish."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 28, 2006)

*Angelo*

Raising his own hood, Angelo adds, "Given the fires in the city, the rain is a blessing even if we don't benefit from it personally. As you say Tetsu, a clever man might find a use for it as well. I have an able mount for the journey, what of you gentlemen?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 28, 2006)

*The Commission*

The party arrives at the Inn, cold wet and for some reason tired. Entering the common room they find it somewhat deserted but a roaring fire is in the Hearth. The mothelry type lady approaches and asks "Sit down good sirs and warm yourself while i send someone to light the fireplace in your room and heat hot water for a bath. Lucy, Maltida, hot tea and coffe quickly as well as some drying towels" The party is then more or less lead to chairs by the fire and bulleyed into sitting down and drinking hot tea etc under her watchful eye.

AFter 30 minutes of soaking up the warmth and feeling like human beings again, the door opens and the young man from acorss the hall enters the room. Followed by several retainers two of which are carrying a liter. "Take him to my romm" the man says and the liter bearers and another retainer disappera upstairs.  Seeing the wet patrons enter the Matron hurridly orders that his fireplace be leit and that coals be brought to warm his room the quicker. "Thank you madame" the man says as he removes a great cloak, spraying water everywhere "It is as nasty a night as i have seen  in a long time" Ascending the stairs the prepares to go to his rooms when he is caught by the Matorn, "none of that young man, you will come sit by one of the fireplaces and get warm. YOU TOO she barks at the retainers, No one will ever say they caught the sniffles in my establishemtn. The young man begins to protest but is quickly overruled and finds himself sitting in a chair, stipped to his undertuninc and sipping a mug of hot tea.

Everyone roll a spot check for me please.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 28, 2006)

*Tetsu*

Spot Check (1d20+8=17)


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 29, 2006)

*The Commission*

For Tetsu
[sblock]Tetsu observes that the man takes off a chain shirt made of a black and silver metal. As he settles in the chair and takes the offered tea and hot towels, Tetsu oberves several fresh scars discernable under the wet undertunic. Faint blood stains can also be seen. After the first cup of tea, the young man begins to nod off. Seeing him nod off, the matron brings a blanket, fresh from being warmed in front of the fireplace, and places it on him" A young page moves in and begins to remove the man's boots.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 29, 2006)

*Angelo*

OOC: Spot Check (1d20+9=19)


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 29, 2006)

*The Commissoin*

For Angelo
[sblock]Angelo observes that the young man takes off a chain shirt of a black and silve metal. As he settles into his chair, scares and faint traces of blood can be seen thru his wet undertunic. Additionaly, Angelo catches a glimpse of heavy silver chain from which a signet ring appears to hang around the young mans neck. Settling inot the chair the young man begins to nod off at which point the matorn produces a fire warmed blanket and places it about him as you ng page moves forward and removes his boots[/sblock]


----------



## SirCaith (Oct 31, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

Spot Check (1d20+4=18)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 31, 2006)

*Tetsu*

(Quietly, to companions)

"There's more to that fellow than appears on the surface."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 31, 2006)

*Angelo*

Angelo responds with a nod.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 1, 2006)

*The Commission*

As the party dries out in the common room, the young man continues to sleep. After abut 30 minutes he is genly wakend by one of the pages and helped to his room. As he climbs the stairs a slight limp can be seen. The party is left alone in the room.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 1, 2006)

*Angelo*

OOC: [sblock]Did Angelo get a look at the signate ring the young man wore on a chain?[/sblock]

"It would appear that we are not the only ones how had a thorny day. I say we retire for the evening and get up early to gather what we need for the trip. The sooner we put the gates of this city behind us the better off we'll be."  

Angelo goes up to take the profered hot bath and get some much needed rest. He takes a little time to attend to his feathered and furry friends and, carefully barring the door drops off to sleep a half finished list of supplies at his side.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 1, 2006)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu will follow Angelo's lead - "Bath and bed sound about right!"


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 1, 2006)

*The Commission*

The group seperates into their repective bedrooms and are quicly overtaken by sleep. Falling into deep blissful sleep they rest thru the evening awaking somelate late in the mid morning the next day.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 1, 2006)

*Angelo*

Angelo rises ravenous, but takes time to dress and complete his studies before going in search of food. With a glance out the window to check the weather he makes his way into the common areas of the suite. He looks about for his fellows as well. He brings pen, paper and his unfinished list.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 1, 2006)

*The Commission*

Checking out the day, Angelo discovers it to be overcast and chilly. As he got up from his warm covers he had to push cat out of his way, as the best was bewteen to blankets.


----------



## SirCaith (Nov 2, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

Before going to bed, Lucien does take the time to bind the wounds he received during the street fight.  He also drains on of his Cure Light Wounds potions.  He awakes on the morrow, restored to full hit points, alert and rested.  He goes into the common room to find Angelo.  "Good Morrow, my friend, are you feeling well this morning?  Ready for a new adventure?"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 2, 2006)

*Angelo*

"Indeed I am feeling ready for a change."  Holding up a piece of paper he asks, "What do we need for the journey? I've listed a few basics like rations, but how about pack animals or even a cart?"  He motions to bread and butter and some cheese laid out on the table with a pot of tea. "I have only a simple breakfast, but you are welcome to join me."


----------



## SirCaith (Nov 2, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

"Indeed, sometimes simple is best."  Slicing two pieces of bread, Lucien slathers them with butter and puts some cheese between them.  Using the ash shovel, he grills the sandwich over the common room fire.  While he cooks, he considers Angelo's questions.  "Would you care for one, Angelo?" he asks as he carefully bites into the hot bread and cheese.

"Personally, I've always used pack mules unless on a campaign with an army while traveling.  I can see why a cart might be of use, though.  Personally, I am not skilled at driving one.  Usually, I carry what immediate supplies I need in Trelayne's saddlebags.  Can you or Tetsu drive a cart?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 2, 2006)

*The Commission*

As Lucien joins Angelo in his simple breakfeast, cat decides it is time to get up and walks over to where Angelo is sitting. In what Lucien would swear was a deliberate act, the cat brushes against Lucien on his way to Angelo. (Lucien needs to roll a fortitude save dc 10)
Arriving at where angelo is seated, the cat promplty claws his leg on his way to sitting in his lap so that he is lookiing at LUcien from across the table.


----------



## SirCaith (Nov 2, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

Fortitude Save (1d20+9=13) 

Lucien sneezes as the cat brushes against him.  He eyes the feline warily, but as it moves away, he settles back.  "And good morrow to you also, Master Felix.  We have no fish or cream currently, perhaps the cook forgot you.  I'm sure Angelo will remedy the situation immediately."


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 2, 2006)

*The Commission*

As the cat walks past Lucien, Lucien just narrolwy misses breaking down in a fit of coughing and wheezing.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 2, 2006)

"Yes, please toast me one of those. I don't have much experience as a drover, but perhaps master Tetsu will have an opinion. I have a good horse myself. Mules may be our best bet." As the cat joins the party, Angelo laments to the cat, "I'll have to go out this morning for fish I'm afraid. Would you care for some ham?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 2, 2006)

*Tetsu*

"As do most of my race (and stature) I've always relied on my own feet for transport.  Horses are not at all common in the underground realms.  I have ridden at need, but have no real skill other than that provided by my natural grace!"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 2, 2006)

*Angelo*

"Would you prefer a cart or wagon or are you content to try and keep pace with mounted men?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 2, 2006)

*Tetsu*

"A heavy horse or warhorse can keep pace with _me_, if the horse is unemcumbered.  I travel about the pace of a light riding horse, if it's carrying an average size man.  I can easily keep up with pack horses, so you shouldn't have to hold back on my account.  If we wish to take a cart, I could drive in, shall we say, placid circumstances!"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 3, 2006)

*Angelo*

Angelo considers for a moment. "I fear our journey will be anything but placid. I guess a surefooted mule or two would be best and perhaps a spare mount or two?"


----------



## SirCaith (Nov 4, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

Lucien nods.  "Mules, yes, but get pack horses for the spare mounts.  Riding horses won't be comfortable carrying freight, while riding pack horses, if it comes to it, won't bother them.  They just view a person as just another weight.  The ride might not be as comfortable or fast as on a riding horse, but you will get there.  This way, we can carry more supplies without overburdening any one beat, plus, all we would need to do is re-apportion loads if someone needs to ride."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 4, 2006)

*Angelo*

"A sound strategy sir knight. I suggest we try to make our purchases today and be at the gates ready to depart when the open on the morrow." He gestures at his list, "I think we need food, fresh water, fodder for the animals, maps, tents, bedrolls, extra bolts for my crossbow and other wilderness gear. Am I forgetting anything?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 4, 2006)

*The Commission*

Taking their breafeast in the common room, the party sees the day remain overcast and cloudy with intermittent rain falling. A miserable day for sure. Eating his meal Angelo finds it somewhat awarkward as Cat is no sitting in his lap forcing him to  eat around him so to speak. Some slight noise can be heard coming from the hallway outside and from the streete below.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 4, 2006)

*Angelo*

"Better add rain slickers and woolens to the list," grouses Angelo looking out the window. Abandoning his seat to the cat, grilled cheese in hand, he goes over to get a better look outside and see what's happening on the streets today.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 5, 2006)

*The Commission*

Going to the window, Angelo obeserve more or less normal traffic ont he steets. The only odd thing would be the number of wagons delivering goods at this hour.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 5, 2006)

*Angelo*

"Looks like a lot of wagons in the street." Pondering for a moment he adds, "I wonder if people are laying in supplies to weather a seige? We better gather some supplies of our own and be on our way before we find shortages or the gates barred."


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 11, 2006)

*The commission*

Plans gentlmen, plans 

I will move it on monday regardless


----------



## Scotley (Nov 12, 2006)

OOC: Unless the others disagree, Angelo plans to go shopping and be ready to leave by morning. Though perhaps leaving tonight just before the gates close would be best.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 12, 2006)

*Tetsu*

OOC: 

No disagreement from Tetsu.  He'll not go shopping, nor does it seem that this would be a particularly good time to see the sights of the city.  He'll spend the day in quiet contemplation, and will also compose a letter to Etta, detailing his current doings (those that are not a secret) and asking after the people/supplies he's sent her way so far.  He will tell her where he's headed and that he hopes to find some more prospects there.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 13, 2006)

*The Commission*

Angelo, Tetsu and Lucien set forth on their shopping trip and acquire their necessary goods. Returning to the inn that afternoon they retire to their room and enjoy a nice peacefull evening. Going to bed in order to get a fresh and rested start in the monring.

The night is uneventful and the party sleeps well. Morning comes, dreary and overcast with a light drizzle. Gathering their goods and packing the belongings, the party prepares to set out.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 14, 2006)

*Angelo*

Wearing a oilskin and leading a pack animal laden with camping gear and food, Angelo sets out feeling chipper despite the weather. He sings a jaunty marching song as the leave the inn yard. 

OOC: Perform Check (1d20+13=32)


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 14, 2006)

*The Commission*

The party easily clears the gate with little trouble, coaches and wagons are on the road both leaving and entering the city. The road is well paved and the party makes excellent time traveling some 10 miles by noon at which point they find a nice small hamlet.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 14, 2006)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu revels in the weather - even after so long above ground, real weather in all it's incarnations continue to be a wonder to him.  Staff in hand, he strides alongside the horses and packbeasts, watching the world around him with a continuing sense of wonder.


----------



## SirCaith (Nov 14, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

Lucien rides Trelayne, leading the string of pack beasts.  He wears a heavy cloak to ward off the chill and limit the rust that he will have to clean off his armor due to the rain.  "I gather rain is not a common event for you, Tetsu, living underground as you have.  BUt be warned, if this keeps up, the road ahead may become unpleasant, from wagoneers who have driven their teams hard, and gotten bogged down in pools of mud."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 14, 2006)

*Tetsu*

"I thank you for the warning, my friend, but it isn't necessary.  I've been 'outside' for almost six years now, and have travelled fairly extensively.  However, after seventy years of only rare glimpses of the outside world true weather is still a wonder to me - uncomfortable as it can get, sometimes!"


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 15, 2006)

*The Commission*

The party continues thru the small hamlet along the paved road. Making good time they go another 15 miles before the overcast skies make it clear that a  major rain is coming soon an it may be wise to seek shelter. A quick scout of the area shows a stand of oak trees about a mile to the west and a three sided hill about 200 yards further north.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 15, 2006)

*Angelo*

"Though it is further, I recommend we camp within the stand of oaks for shelter this night. We can pitch our tents below them for added cover."


----------



## SirCaith (Nov 15, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

"Hmm, if I trusted this weather, I would agree, Angelo.  BUt it isn't a good thing to be under trees if lightning should begin.  The hill looks like a good defensible point, and we would be pitching our tents either way.  It looks like the deciding vote is yours, Tetsu."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 16, 2006)

OOC:  

Does the hill rise from flat land? In other words, could someone climb it from behind and get above us?

IC: 

"Six one way, half dozen the other - under the trees risks lightening, but the lightening will strike the trees, not us (of course, the trees could fall on us. . .)  On the other hand, camping at the bottom of a hill in a rainstorm invites a flood.  I suggest we choose the most comfortable spot for us and embrace the fact that our fate awaits us either way."


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 16, 2006)

*The Comission*

Scouting the hills, Tetus discovers that the hills gently rise from the plan but the recon does reveal  that it has a higher and or rocky pitch from the plane which would make it somewhat difficult to scale without being heard while still placing the party camped at it's base some protection from the elements. The foot of the hill is actually a smaller hill rising into the larger hill behind it putting it some 10 feet or so above the ground. Inspecation shows it to be a common camp site with the remants of fires and tack etc to be found.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 16, 2006)

*Tetsu*

"Upon further scouting and consideration, I believe the hill to be our best bet.  We should be fairly comfortable there, and it is actually defensable."


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 17, 2006)

*The Commission*

Making preparations for camp, the party soon pitches it's tents just in time as the heavens open up and a deluge of water comes down extinquishing their attempt at a fire to warm themself and prepare dinner.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 18, 2006)

*Angelo*

Frustrated by the lack of a fire, but not over much, Angelo sets about having a cold dinner from their supplies and asks, "What sort of watch shall we set, if any?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 18, 2006)

*Tetsu*

_A little delicacy may be in order here . . ._

"My training has accustomed me to interrupted sleep schedules - as long as I get sufficient amount, it doesn't bother me to split it.  I'll be happy to take second watch."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 18, 2006)

"I'd prefer to sleep now and rise early if it is okay with you Lucien I'll take third."


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 18, 2006)

*The Commission*

The party makes it's plans and settles in for a cold, damp and dreary evening. Unable to effectively light a fire to warm thesleves by, the night becomes cold and uncomfortable quickly when the sun finally sets. Arising the next morning, the party finds the monring to be overcast with the hint of more rain to come.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 20, 2006)

*Angelo*

[sblock=For the DM]Angelo studies his spells for the day while the others are still sleeping. 

Angelo wraps his gear and himself carefully in expectation of another damp day. Pointing to the sky he quips, "A nice dry city in revolt or even outright war is looking better all the time gentlemen." He laughs and sings a happy marching song as they set out once more.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 21, 2006)

*The Commission*

The party set out once more on the road. Good time is not made as the drizzle often becomes heavy rainfall and the roads become slippery and covered with water. At the end of the day, the party, due to it's slow travel finds itself about a m ile from the village of Nereli with the sun going down and the hint of cold promised for the night.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 21, 2006)

*Tetsu*

"Only about a mile left - I vote we press on and stay under a roof this night."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 21, 2006)

*Angelo*

Grinning, Angelo can't resist ribbing the dwarf just a bit, "We might actually get a fire going tonight, but I understand dwarves are soft and prefer a roof over their heads, so I guess we'll press on. I personally hate to stress the animals so for your comfort, but if we must..."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 21, 2006)

*Tetsu*

"I know - my noble ancestors are likely devising ways to rise from their rest and chastise me for my lazy ways.  I truly have softened since coming up to live among you surface dwellers.  I'll probably have to spend a few years underground soon to toughen me up again!"


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 21, 2006)

*The Commission*

As if response to the banter bewteen the two party members, the skies decide to join in on the banter and open up with a heavy ice cold rain with seem weird for late summer. Coming down in sheets at times, the party is soon drenched to the bone with the cold water. The last mile to the small village seems to take hours until at last the party arrives at the village square as the sun is setting. To the right is a livery stable/blacksmith and to their left is a mediume size two story tavern.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 21, 2006)

*Angelo*

The bard motions toward the livery. "I think we should get the animals settled first and then see about a hot meal and a dry room in yon hostel."

Angelo tries to set up bit of banter with the lads in the stable as they drop off the mounts. He seeks local gossip and is trying to distract them from the unusual nature of one of his traveling companions. 

OOC:  Gather Information (1d20+7=19)


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 27, 2006)

*The Comission*

Talking with the stabel boys only reveals that the weather has been mucky for the last few days and that numerous people have been traveling thru the city headed north or northwest. Arriving in the tavern proper they are greeted by a slender young man, perhaps 17, who says "How may I help you good sirs"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 29, 2006)

*Angelo*

"We are three weary travelers in need of dry beds and hot food."


----------



## SirCaith (Nov 29, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

OOC:  Sorry to have been out of the loop again, gentlemen, but I must be honest.  After surviving my second car accident in which the vehicle I was driving was totaled, I haven't really felt up to posting.  But, everyone involved came through it okay, other than minor injuries and some concussions.  Considering the vehicle rolled, all I will say is  thank you, seat belts.  I can also commend St. Bernard's ER to those of you in Jonesboro, we all received exemplary care there.  Now, back to our regularly scheduled gaming.  /OOC

Lucien pays the livery lads extra to insure the horses and mules all receive oats in their feed.  "With weather like this, they deserve the treat.  And the Light only knows when this will stop."

In the tavern, he echoes Angelo's comments.  "Indeed, wet and weary.  If I didn't know we were in the Southlands and it is summer, I would swear we were in the midst of late fall in Northwarden."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 29, 2006)

OOC: Ouch, glad you came through relatively unharmed.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 30, 2006)

*The Commission*

"Well sirs, we have a hot lamb stew that is just about ready but I am afraid all i can offer you is a double room as the others have been booked"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 30, 2006)

*Tetsu*

"Lamb stew sounds just what the doctor ordered!  As to the room - it won't bother me to sleep crowded, if my companions are amenable."


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 30, 2006)

*The Commission*

"Then what shall be first good sirs' a palce to change into dry clothing or something hot to eat by a warming fire" the innkeeper replies


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 30, 2006)

*Tetsu*

(Aside to Gavril, _sotto voce_)

"Since moving 'up here,' I find I like my creature comforts overmuch - I'm definitely getting soft."

(To the Innkeeper)

"A thick towel and a place to change are my priority, goodfellow.  I think I'd rather be dry while I'm eating."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 30, 2006)

*Angelo*

"A double room will be fine. I for one would like a change before a generous helping of lamb stew."


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 30, 2006)

*The Comission*

The young man leads the party to a modest 10 by 15 room on the second floor containing two beds. "I will have a maid bring in a cot if that is acceptable" he says as he leaves. The party finds thick towels, above average in quality, awaiting them as well as several pitchers from which steam arises.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 30, 2006)

*Angelo*

Angelo begins to clean up. "A cot huh? Well, I was really looking forward to having one of you straping gentlemen in my bed to keep me warm tonight, but if you'd rather take the cot instead and leave me a bed to myself, I guess I'll get over it."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 30, 2006)

*Tetsu*

Grinning at Angelo's Antics (OOC: Scott - That gives me an idea for a researched spell!), the big dwarf replies, "A tempting offer, sir, but I'll happily take the cot.  My bed in the monastery was of stone, after all . . ."


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 30, 2006)

*The Comission*

Moving about the room, the party sets about doing their thing. Angelo's cat goes from bed to bed to cot as if checking out their fluffiness before settling on one of the pillows of Angelo;s bed and sprawling out. Soon the party is finishesd and ready to head back down stairs. Arriving downstairs they find a table set for three with a large tureen in the middle of the table with several bread baskets. "That is your tabel" the young man says


----------



## Scotley (Nov 30, 2006)

*Angelo*

"I guess dwarves normally stay close to the forge on cold nights for warmth." Setting up a perch for the bird and seeing that the cat has taken care of himself, Angelo proceeds to the dining room. Saying 'Thank you,' to the young man, he proceeds to the table. Taking a seat he tries the stew and bread.

OOC: Tetsu's Cozy Companion? Or Repel Strangebedfellows?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 1, 2006)

OOC:

I was thinking of actually calling it Angelo's Antics.  Rather than making you dance or laugh, it could make you crack jokes/wisecracks (possible in sing-song?)


----------



## Scotley (Dec 1, 2006)

*Angelo*

OOC: Sung to the tune of Jimmy crack corn (Blue tail fly)  

When I was young I used to wait
On Tetsu and hand him his plate
Pass him the bottle when he got dry
And brush away dragons that fly

Chorus
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
Angelo crack wise, and I don't care
Angelo crack wise, and I don't care
Angelo crack wise, and I don't care
My Dungeon Master's gone away
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 

When he would ride in the afternoon
I'd follow him with my hickory broom
The pony being rather shy
When bitten by the dragons that fly

Angelo crack wise, and I don't care
Angelo crack wise, and I don't care
Angelo crack wise, and I don't care
My Dungeon Master's gone away

One day he rode around the lair
Dragon's fangs so numerous they did bare
One chanced to bite him on the thigh
The devil take the dragons that fly

Angelo crack wise, and I don't care
Angelo crack wise, and I don't care
Angelo crack wise, and I don't care
My Dungeon Master's gone away

Well the pony jumped, he start, he pitch
He threw my Tetsu in the ditch
He died and the jury wondered why
The verdict was the dragons that fly

Angelo crack wise, and I don't care
Angelo crack wise, and I don't care
Angelo crack wise, and I don't care
My Dungeon Master's gone away

Now he lies beneath the 'simmon tree
His epitaph is there to see
"Beneath this stone I'm forced to lie
The victim of the dragons that fly"


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 1, 2006)

*The Commission*

The party sets down and helps itself to the stew which is rich with onion poataoes and carrots and very filling. The room begins to fill up with locals and the other patorns who are also coming down to eat or grab a mug before going home.


OCC:Someone is spending way to much time with FLYNN singing in the bathtup


----------



## Scotley (Dec 1, 2006)

*Angelo*

OOC: Gather Information (1d20+7=21)

Once be gets warm and full, Angelo will chat with some of the locals and in proper bardic fasion share a little of what went on in the city in exchange for local gossip and happenings.


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 1, 2006)

*The Comission*

Sitting around the common room and eating Angelo and Tetsu overhear the following conversations topics being discussed:
   A group of teamseters is discussing the ale and the road conditions to the North
   A group of local workmen are talking about the increased passage of men at arms thru the small village.
   A group of  local workmen are talking about the weather.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 1, 2006)

*Angelo*

Angelo strives to hear the important stuff...about the ale, and the road conditions ahead.


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 2, 2006)

*The Commission*

The ale is above average by local standards and the roads are exceptionally muddy as you go farther north even though they are mostly hardpacked in construction. Some concern is voiced over the bulk purchase of food stuffs etc as it appears several communites became greedy and sold more than they should have.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 3, 2006)

*Angelo*

Angelo partakes of the fine ale and tries to follow the discussion, "Are you saying some could go hungry this winter because they've oversold their reserves?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 3, 2006)

*The Commission*

"That may indeed happen" one of the men says.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 5, 2006)

*Angelo*

Speaking to his companions, Anglelo says, "Too bad we didn't bring a wagonload of turnips with us on our way north. They might be worth their weight in gold by midwinter."


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 5, 2006)

*The Commission*

"You may well indeed be right sir, if more conflict breaks out" one of the teamsters pipes.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 6, 2006)

*Tetsu*

"Well, it's too late to turn about now - we'll just have to make do with what we're carrying," Tetsu speaks up with a genuine note of regret in his voice.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 6, 2006)

*Angelo*

"We may not be changing turnips into gold, but at least we are out of the weather for the time being. Perhaps we'll yet find opprotunity on this little trek."


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 7, 2006)

*The Comission*

The party spends the rest of the evening soaking up the warmth from the fire and drinking a delecious local apple ale........going up to their room they find that the beds have been turned back with warming bricks placed in the...on Angelo's bed the black cat can be seen streched out and asleep across both pillows. An inspection of their own beds shows evidence of black fur on all the pillows.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 7, 2006)

*Angelo*

Angelo tries to lure the cat off the pillows with some of the remaining fish he brought from the city.


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 7, 2006)

*The Commission*

Angelo is successful in his plow and the feline wakes up for a snack. Climbing into bed the party is soon fast asleep with the sound of rain gently falling on the roof. Waking to another overcast day, the party has breakfeast and sets out in a lite drizzle. Making very slow progess the party only covers some 5 miles before the rain begins to come down in torrents forcing them to seek shelter as best they can among a small stand of trees some 10 yards or so from the road...

Any actions?


----------



## Scotley (Dec 8, 2006)

OOC: You mean besides cursing the weather?


----------



## Scotley (Dec 8, 2006)

*Angelo*

The soddened mage does his best to rig some canvas in the trees for a shealter of sorts to keep the worst of the downpour off them and then examines the area. Any risk of flooding here?


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 8, 2006)

*The Commission*

Angelo's makeshift shelter keeps the worst of the rain off,,,there is no risk of flooding but the ground is becoming saturated so the water does not easily drain. The party spends a  damp and dreary night and awake cold and stiff the next morning. The day however promise to be warm and full of sunshine. The horses seem restless however.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 8, 2006)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo packs carefully and keeps a wary eye out for whatever might have spoked the animals. He sends Bodie to have a look about from above.


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 9, 2006)

*The Commission*

Taking flight Bodie scouts the area and reports that other than a pack of wild dogs the area is pretty much clear. Light to Moderate traffic is reported on the roads as people try to take advanage of the weather.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 11, 2006)

*Angelo*

"I should think we'll see more traffic on the road today with the weather clearing. We should follow suit and try to cover some ground today."


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 13, 2006)

*The Comission*

The party presses on making good time thruout most of the day, passing the next village just after noon. As the continue the notice that traffic is increasing as other party's also take advantage of the weather to make up for lost time. Dusk finds the group some ten miles from the next village but the night still warm and lite by a full moon.

Do you make camp or press on


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 13, 2006)

*Tetsu*

"With all the traffic on the road today, it's not likely we'll find a bed in the village.  I'd say definitely camp here, but then we miss possible chances to gather information.  Your call, my friends."


----------



## Scotley (Dec 13, 2006)

*Angelo*

"I don't think it wise to press on in the dark. Let's find a good campsite and call it a day."


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 13, 2006)

*The Comission*

having decided to stay the night, the party quicly locates an acceptalbe campsite, well used thru the years, in a small clearning next to the road. The ground is still damp but appears to be dryin. Cooking their meals and settling in for the night...the party anticpates a peacful evening.....

Watch Order please?


----------



## SirCaith (Dec 13, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

"Since I had such a good night's sleep last night, I'm more than willing to stay up late.  I'll take first watch if that is acceptable with you all."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 14, 2006)

*Tetsu*

"I know our musician friend prefers his sleep uninterrupted, so I'll gladly take second.  Wake me when it's my turn!"


----------



## Scotley (Dec 14, 2006)

*Angelo*

Angelo is more than happy to take the last watch. "I guess that means I have to cook breakfast?" After their long day on the road he sets up his tent and promptly settles in until his watch.


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 14, 2006)

*The comission*

During the second watch, a scuffling/shuffling is heard coming towards the area...the horses become nervous and begin to make noise and move around


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 15, 2006)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu will scan the area with his darkvision, as well as listening closely to the sounds.

(Apparently the thunder of the last few days has him deaf as a post).  Trusting the horses to know their business, he'll quietly wake Angelo and Lucien even if his darkvision picks up nothing.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 15, 2006)

*Angelo*

Angelo stuggles to gather his wits and his staff. "There were some wild dogs about this morning, but surely they haven't dogged us all day." He grins at his weak attempt at wit. Clearly, he isn't fully awake you. 

For the DM [sblock]To the cat he thinks, "can you see anything out there with your cat's eyes?"[/sblock]


----------



## SirCaith (Dec 15, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

Coming to his senses quietly, Lucien responds to Angelo in a low whisper.  "Even so, dogs and wolves put horses on edge very easily.  Something about the yapping at the heels thing, I've been told.  But, losing our horses would not be a good thing, right now."  Getting up as silently as he can, Lucien moves to the picket line, trying to calm the horses with his off hand.  He has his longsword drawn in his right hand, held low, but at the ready.


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 15, 2006)

For Angelo
[sblock]In response to his question, cat replies "Just a big bear"[/sblock]

Preparing for action, the party readies itself only to have a deafening roar come from the shadows followed by the sound of a very large creatrue rushing towards the camp....the horses begin to panic and go wild in fear.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 15, 2006)

*Tetsu*

For GM Only:

[sblock]Not to be ticky, but shouldn't I have been able to see the bear, since I can see in the dark?[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 15, 2006)

*Angelo*

"I think its a bear. I know a bardic trick that just might scare it away." Moving quickly, Angelo humms a brief tune followed by a handful of arcane words and makes a few guestures ending in a pantomime of playing a violin sharply. Then he gestures at the approaching creature with his imaginary violin bow and an orb of sonic energy hisses and rumbles at the bear (1d20+11=26) and it bursts with a painfully loud concophany of noise (5d6+1=17)(+ a d6 if I got initiative) (1d6=1) .

For the DM [sblock]Orb of Sound, Lesser, doing 17 damage if the 26 hits. Its a wizard spell, but Angelo is doing his best to cover it with a little bardic BS. His intention is run the creature off if it just a normal bear or get in a nice first shot if it isn't.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 15, 2006)

*The Commission*

OOC: MY Bad...Tetsu should have seen the bear first so initative will be...
Tetsu, angelo, Lucien and then the bear...
Actions


----------



## Scotley (Dec 16, 2006)

OOC: Angelo's action stands.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 16, 2006)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu spent his first action waking Lucien and Angelo.  He'll watch in awe as Angelo goes through his bardic 'trick,' while readying his staff and looking for an opening.


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 18, 2006)

*The Commission*

Waking the party and preparing to address the threat, Tetsu complets his actions at which point Angelo makes some gestue and a loud noise occurs startling both beast and horses. Brother Lucien begins to struggle in order to retain the horses from running (Lucien needs to roll a oppose strenght check or handle animal check DC 20). The beast itself is startled but does not run...however it does delay long enough for the party to regroup and prepare for the next round.

Actions


----------



## SirCaith (Dec 18, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

Strength Check (1d20+3=22)


----------



## Scotley (Dec 19, 2006)

*Angelo*

With a curse, Angelo takes up his staff and calls forth the fire and ice. "Looks like bear steaks for breakfast."  

OOC: If the beast continues to advance, Angelo will attack. Attacks (1d20+6=20, 1d20+6=15, 1d20+1=7) Damage--the second d6 is flame or frost damage (2d6+2=7, 2d6+2=12)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 19, 2006)

*Tetsu*

With an ear piercing shriek, Tetsu leaps into battle with the huge ursine creature.  Twirling his staff rapidly, he brings it around and into a rapid thrust against the bear's chest (Mad Devil Staff Attack (1d20+11=18)).

Damage (1d6+1d10+5=16).


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 19, 2006)

*The Comission*

Having warned the party Tetsu steps forward and attacks the bear hitting with a mighty blow causing the creature to pause briefly. Angelo seeing Tetus success continues the attack on the creature delivring considerable damage giving the party combined damage of 35 points for the round. The creature in response roars in rage and buffets Angelo with one mighty paw for 20 points of damage. Meanwhile Brother Lucien maganges to hang on to the horses and pack animals thus preventing them from bolting from the sight, sound and rage of the bear.

Next Round


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 19, 2006)

*Tetsu*

Seeking to press his advantage, Tetsu attacks in a swirling dance of hands and elbows, feet and knees (1d20+7=15, 1d20+7=12, 1d20+2=8), but is somewhat daunted by the size of the bear and the obvious damage done to his new friend and so is not very effective.

(Hoping the first two hit, I rolled damage for them - Damage (1d10+1=3, 1d10+1=5))

He continues to shriek and yell, hoping the noise combined with the continuing damage will convince the bear he's bitten off more than he can chew.

OOC: Shifting staff to defensive mode (now AC: 21) and attacking with open hand


----------



## Scotley (Dec 19, 2006)

*Angelo*

Wracked with pain, Angelo grunts out, "To think I tried to let you off easy. I'll singe and freeze your mangy hide off you. Buffett me you furry son of a," a grunt of pain chokes off the rest as Angelo tries to continue the fight lashing out with his  staff (1d20+6=8, 1d20+6=20, 1d20+1=7). The frosty end of the staff connects with the bear (2d6+2=7).


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 19, 2006)

*The Commission*

Continuing the struggel Tetsu and Angelo deliver 10 points of damage to the bear before them. Enraged, the bear continues his attack lading a feeble blow on Angelo for an additional 5 points of damage. The other claw barley misses him as he ducks to one side which also helps him avoid the the mouth of the bear with is overlarge fangs.

Brother Lucien meanwhile contiunes his struggle with the horse, who with the smell of blood in the air begin to panic once again.

OCC: You guys need  a 14 to hit.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 20, 2006)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu continues his ferocious attack, this time scoring two glancing blows with hands and feet.

To Hit (1d20+7=16, 1d20+7=22, 1d20+2=6) 

Damage (1d10+1=4, 1d10+1=4)


----------



## Scotley (Dec 20, 2006)

*Angelo*

Angelo continues to attack (1d20+6=24, 1d20+6=11, 1d20+1=3) and manages to land one firey blow (2d6+2=9). "This beast puts up quite a battle."


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 20, 2006)

*The Comission*

As the battel rages Tetsu and Angelo manage a combined 17 points of damage. The damage just seems to enrage the bear further and he takes two wild swings at Tetsu but misses him. However he does manage to take a nip of Tetsu as a fang catches Tetsu on his shoulder doing 6 points of damage.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 20, 2006)

*Angelo*

Getting frustrated with their inability defeat this bear, Angelo redoubles his efforts and attacks (1d20+6=20, 1d20+6=15, 1d20+1=15) with greater verve scoring three hits (2d6+2=8, 2d6+2=8, 2d6+2=6).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 21, 2006)

*Tetsu*

To Hit (1d20+7=10, 1d20+7=19, 1d20+2=10) 

Damage (1d10+1=3) 

_Gotta calm down - my anger's getting the best of me and making me ineffective!  Ground and Center, dammit!_


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 21, 2006)

*The Commission*

Tetsu mages to just barely hit the bear while Angelo steps up and soundly strikes the huge creature multiple times for a combined damage total of 25 damage. Visable wounded now and staggering the bear lashses out with a combination strike to both angelo and tetsu connecting with both doing 10 points of damage to Angelo and 14 points of damage to Tetsu. Perhaps due to the combination attack the bear is unable to bring his fangs to bear.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 21, 2006)

*Tetsu*

Remembering his discipline, stilling his mind and focusing on his form, Tetsu unleashes a terrible barrage of fists and feet at the lumbering bear.

To Hit (1d20+7=23, 1d20+7=24, 1d20+2=15) 

Damage (3d10+3=30)

_Ground and Center - that's the stuff!  Discipline and form!_


----------



## Scotley (Dec 22, 2006)

*Angelo*

The latest swipe of the paw sends Angelo spinning away in a spray of blood. He goes down in a heap overcome by the repeated wounds.


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 23, 2006)

*The Commission*

Finally getting centered, Tetsu unleashes a blurr of attacks that drops the bear with the sound of bones breaking from the flurry of hits. As he finishes off the large bear, Tetsu discovers Angelo laying bleeding next to the bear.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 23, 2006)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu will go take over the horses from Lucien.  "Our friend was sorely wounded, and needs your healing skills, Master Lucien.  Quickly, now - I'm afraid he'll bleed out."


----------



## SirCaith (Dec 23, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

With the horses held by Tetsu, Lucien rushes to his saddlebags and removes his healer's kit.  Moving quickly, he binds Angelo's wounds and begins to say prayes to St. Athena, asking for her assistance to heal his friend.  

OOC:  Lucien's prayers involve the casting of all three of his daily Cure Minor Wounds as well as his one Cure Light Wounds.  Here is his healing check as well as the recovery from the Cure Light.  Healing, Cure Light Wounds (1d20+10=25, 1d8+1=6)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 23, 2006)

*Tetsu*

Once he gets the horses calmed down, Tetsu will use _Wholeness of Body_ to cure the worst of his damage as well (18 points).


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 24, 2006)

*The Commission*

Brother Lucien kneels by his fallen comrade as extends forth his hands from which warm healing magic begins to flow....and heals Angelo of 31 points of his damage. Tetsu meanwhile sees to the horses and his own injuries. Soon the party is healed more or less. and the aftermath of the fight still is viaiable


----------



## Scotley (Dec 28, 2006)

*Angelo*

Still a little punch drunk from his encounter with the bear, Angelo does manage to quip to Lucien, "Next time I'll sing to the horses and you wrestle the bear."


----------



## SirCaith (Dec 28, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

Lucien laughs, heartily and with true feeling.  "That's a deal, my friend.  I think bears are closer to my preferred 'dancing partner' than those horses were.  But once they spooked, I couldn't let go."


----------



## Scotley (Dec 28, 2006)

*Angelo*

"That's what got me into trouble with the bear. I couldn't figure out when to let go."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 28, 2006)

*Tetsu*

"Shame the bear couldn't be frightened off.  Still, nice scrap - and we'll get some fresh meat as well!"


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 29, 2006)

*The Commission*

The  party contiunes its quips as the night returns to it's normal patterns. Soon the crickets are chirping again and animals can be heard moving softly in the background.

Actions


----------



## SirCaith (Dec 29, 2006)

*Lucien Montrose*

Lucien gives Angelo something for the pain he knows the singer is feeling from his wounds.  He makes sure the horses are calmed down, and hobbles the more excitable ones.  He then returns to his bedroll, to sleep the remainder of the night.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 29, 2006)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu will finish out his watch, then wake his replacement and retire.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 29, 2006)

*Angelo*

When his watch comes, Angelo takes some delight in cutting out a nice selection of prime bear steaks and grilling them over the fire.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 3, 2007)

*The Commission*

The rest of the evening proofs to be uneventful and the party is awakend to the smell of bear steaks being grilled by Angelo. Gathering their gear the party gets ready to depart.

Any last actions?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 3, 2007)

*Tetsu*

OOC: None for Tetsu


----------



## Scotley (Jan 3, 2007)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> The rest of the evening proofs to be uneventful and the party is awakend to the smell of bear steaks being grilled by Angelo. Gathering their gear the party gets ready to depart.
> 
> Any last actions?




OOC: That sounds a little ominous. Are there more bears about?

Angelo is moving a little slow, still sore from his recent wounds, but he takes considerable pleasure in his breakfast. "Perhaps we should take extra care in checking the animals this morning. They had a rather wild night."  He sets to checking harnesses and limbs.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 3, 2007)

*Angelo*

[sblock=For the DM]Angelo also checks in with his furry friends. "If you see any more bears or other preditors let me know. I nearly got eaten last night. A little extra warning would have been appreciated."[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 5, 2007)

*The Commission*

The party sets out on a semi dry day with just the hint of rain in the air. Mud makes it slow going...but compared to the last few days the party is making great time. Noon arrives and the party eat without any incidents...as they prepare to set off again....roll a spot check for me

For Angel0
[sblock]A yawn fills Angelo mind with the comment "Okay..i will keep an eye open"...followed by "See I told you it only cares about itself....and you like it more...while you send me off into windblow sky filled with cold rain.."[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 5, 2007)

*Tetsu*

Spot Check (1d20+8=9)


----------



## Scotley (Jan 5, 2007)

*Angelo*

OOC: Spot Check (1d20+6=21)


----------



## SirCaith (Jan 5, 2007)

*Lucien Montrose*

Spot Check (1d20+4=19)


----------



## Scotley (Jan 5, 2007)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> Spot Check (1d20+8=9)




OOC: Beard get in your eyes?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 5, 2007)

OOC: They're still watering and stinging from whatever Angelo put in those bear steaks, I guess.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 6, 2007)

*The Commission*

Angelo and Lucien both observe smoke coming from just above the horizon in the northwestern sky.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 6, 2007)

*Angelo*

OOC: Is the smoke on our path?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 6, 2007)

*The Commission*

In order to investigate the smoke the party would have to either travel along the road  more and take a left side path or cut across country. The path would take about 2 hours...where as the cross country would take about 45 minutes.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 7, 2007)

*Angelo*

"Well since bears aren't known for starting fires, I'd be interested and seeing what's about. That is our mission isn't it?" He shrugs, "What of you?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 8, 2007)

*Tetsu*

"I vote for the cross country route.  I agree, we need to see what's going on."

OOC: Are we actually in the area we've been sent to investigate?


----------



## Scotley (Jan 10, 2007)

*Angelo*

OOC: Good question? How far have we managed to travel?

"I'd say cross country is our best bet if we want to slip up and have a look without being seen ourselves too."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 17, 2007)

*The Commission*

OCC: So far you have managed to travel about 15 miles from the small village.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 18, 2007)

*Angelo*

"I say we check it out. A fire that size after all this rain is passing strange. Let's set off cross country and use a bit of stealth when we get close."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 18, 2007)

*Tetsu*

"Sounds good.  Let's get on with it, then."

Suiting action to words, Tetsu begins packing his few belongings for travel.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 19, 2007)

*The Commission*

The party sets off towards the rising smoke plum and encounter layers and layers of mud that makes it slow of pace and tiring to both men and animals. After about 45 minutes of travel the party crests a small hill and see's several large storage barns with silo's burning along with a modest size stone farmhouse.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 19, 2007)

*Tetsu*

_Not likely anyone's left alive after this long, but we need to check and make sure!_

Tetsu will make his way to the buildings, moving as quickly as he can and still watch for ambushes/surprises.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 19, 2007)

*Angelo*

Angelo will try to get a look at the silos, are they filled?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 19, 2007)

*The Commission*

Exploring the grounds, Tetsu discovers signs of a simple assault against the farmstead. It appears as if the the farmers and their familes were caught unawares and buthcerd where they stood. A search of the interior reveals female resdients badly used then killed. Perhaps the most disturbing sight to Tetsu is a cradle smeared with blood both insided and out. From all the signs the farm has been looted and the attackers fled in a north northwest direction.

Agelo's search of the silos and barns shows that they are indeed filled with grain and that the livestock has been butcherd as well and left to burn with the buildings.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 19, 2007)

*Angelo*

Disturbed by the scene. He turns to the others, his voice is cold but his eyes are on fire. "I say we give chase. And let them see how it feels to burn."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 20, 2007)

*Tetsu*

"I agree, my friend, though I care nothing for burning.  Such a blight should be removed from the Earth, and the quicker the better."


----------



## Scotley (Jan 20, 2007)

*Angelo*

"I wonder if someone isn't trying to promote unrest by destroying food, and farmers. Normal raiders would have taken food rather than burn it don't you think?"  Away from the misused women, Angelo seems to be returning to normal. There was a disturbing look in his eye earlier, something feral and wild.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 21, 2007)

*Tetsu*

Although he appears calm and logical, as befits his training at the monastery, Angelo catches perhaps a hint of sympathetic wildness in Tetsu's eyes as he contemplates the wreckage and the wasted life.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 21, 2007)

*The Comission*

As the party prepares to leave the area chase of the pillagers the horses become a little restless as if sensing somethin.

For Angelo
[sblock]Cat sticks his head out of his travel pouch and says "Someone is still alive...in the fields i think"[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 21, 2007)

*Angelo*

Angelo scratches the chin of the cat suddenly poking his head out. Softly to his companions he says, "I think there is a survivor in the field over there."


----------



## SirCaith (Jan 23, 2007)

*Lucien Montrose*

OOC:  Sorry guys, we've had DSL problems at the house.  Something about living in a seventy year old house with thirty year old wiring.  Anyway, I'll try to do better.  /OOC

Lucien peers into the field Angelo has pointed towards.  "You have keen eyes, my friend.  That, or you understand the gestures and calls of you animal companions unusually well.  By all means though, let us hie to the poor soul and see what aid and comfort we can render.  'Haps they can describe the scoundrels who have perpetrated this foul deed that we can deliver suitable chastisement upon them when we arrive at their haven."

OOC:  Sorry guys for the long harangue there, but a bit of Mandorallen crept into my tongue and I could not stop.      /OOC


----------



## Scotley (Jan 24, 2007)

*Angelo*

"Let's go try to get the tale from them."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 25, 2007)

*Tetsu*

"Agreed."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 25, 2007)

*The Comission*

Having reached an agreement, the party begins to search the destroyed fields in seach of any survivors. Some 30 minutes later and almost a mile from the farmstead, the party stumbles across two bodies of young males perhaps 12 and 11 years of age. One is obvisouly dead with numerious spears and arrows sticking from his body while one appears to have a shallow breath.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 25, 2007)

*Angelo*

"Lucean, can you do anything for him?" Angele turns his attention to the other man. He examines the spears and arrows for marks that might indicate where or by whom they were made. He examines the type of wood and feathers in hopes that it might lend some clue as to their origin.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 25, 2007)

*Tetsu*

"I'll stand watch while you take care of this business."

Tetsu sheaths _Tengoku_, takes _Herutsu_ from its quiver and knocks an arrow.


----------



## SirCaith (Jan 31, 2007)

*Lucien Montrose*

Lucien kneels next to the injured boy, checking his wounds and doing his best to bind and clean them.  A murmured prayer rolls from his lips the entire time he is working over the lad.

OOC:  One Cure Minor Wounds cantrip, as well as a healing check.  Lucien will use more spells, and possibly even a potion if needed to save the boy.

Healing (1d20+10=27)


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 31, 2007)

*The Commission*

Lucien calls upon the divine and soon the warmth of healing magic is sent into the boy's body..closing the wounds. Lucien then procceeds to clean and bandage the bruises and soon it is apparent that the boy can be no more than 14 or 15. 

Examing the arrows, Angelo discerns that they are cheapley made and would guess from some factory in "The Republic"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 1, 2007)

*Angelo*

OOC: Is there any shelter remaining nearby where we might take the boy to recover?


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 1, 2007)

*The Comission*

Scanning the area..the only shelter Angelo can find is a small grove of trees perhaps 100 or so feet to the nothr along the stream banks. It appears to be closely woven with roawan and apple trees.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 1, 2007)

*Angelo*

"Let's move out of this exposed field." He gestures at the grove.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 1, 2007)

*Tetsu*

"I'll scout it while you guys move our patient."

Tetsu moves on ahead of the other two to scout the grove.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 1, 2007)

*Angelo*

"A good idea."  Angelo will help Lucean with the lad if he agrees.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 2, 2007)

*The Comission*

Tetsu moves to scout the grove and discovers a roughly 100x100 foot grove of appel and rowan trees, most of which have low hangin branches. The floor is of soft dirt around the trees and low cut grass. With the exception of appels on the ground and birds in the trees, the grove apperars deseted. Checking for signs,, Tetsu only finds animal prints in and around the grove.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 2, 2007)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu will step to the edge of the grove and signal his peers that everything seems clear.  He will continue to stay alert for trouble, however.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 3, 2007)

*The Comission*

Settling into the grove, the small party sets about attending the young man....thanks to Brother Luciens healing, there appears to be no visiable wounds on him though considerable brusing is still visiable......

As the party watches,,,,Tetsu see's another distant smoke plum coming from the north...set against the darking sky......


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 3, 2007)

*Tetsu*

"Another smoke plume, fellas.  Looks like whoever they are they're raiding north.  Of course, it _might_ not be the same people . . ."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 4, 2007)

*Angelo*

"Do we ride or rest and start again tomorrow?"  

[sblock=For the DM]"Bodie, have a quick look and see what that some is about. Don't get close just fly high and in that direction until you can see and them come back quickly. I'll dice up some nice fruit while you're gone."[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 4, 2007)

*The Comission*

For Angelo
[sblock]A voice say inside his head "Why dont you send that good for nothing beast...oh no he is to good to do work for you...hmmmmmmmmmmppppppppppp" The then upset bird flys off. In about 15 minutes, Angelo is greated with another "I suppose you want me to tell you whati see....."...bodie the shows a rather prosperous farmstead burning..the silo's and barns are also aflame...there is no sight of any indiviudals about.[/sblock]


----------



## SirCaith (Feb 5, 2007)

*Lucien Montrose*

HAving settled the injured teenager into as comfortable position as possible, Lucien ponders the situation.  "Our charge here will probably not awaken for several hours.  While his wounds are healing, his body and spirit need the time to rest and recover.  I think we at least need to scout out this other attack, if only to offer succor to anyone still alive.  I would feel better if there was some way possible to continue to monitor the lad while we looked about over there.  Too bad we don't have our friendly wolf with us, I would feel completely comfortable in leaving him to keep watch."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 5, 2007)

*Tetsu*

"While I feel the need to scout and aid any survivors of the next raid, I also think we should be aware of our limits.  Sadly, I believe we are too small a party to divide our forces at this point.  If we had some way to scout the next raid while at the same time guarding our current charge, we could take a look.  But if we divide now, neither party will likely be powerful enough to handle a band of raiders and we'll be too far apart to aid each other in time."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 5, 2007)

*Angelo*

"I can tell you that another properous farmstead is burning. There are no obvious attackers or survivors to be seen though either could be hiding." With a shrug he adds, "A little birdie told me."


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 6, 2007)

*The Comission*

As dusk begins to fall and the party considers it's next move.....the sky to the north west shows a raging fire....what has to be a silo is ablaze and standing like a candle against the darking sky. Judging from it's location the burning silo is somewhat to the west of the one they are currently pondering.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 7, 2007)

*Angelo*

"Damn, they're busy today aren't they? Perhaps if we hurry we could catch them this time?"  The set of his jaw suggests that Angelo's anger is returning.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 16, 2007)

*Where is everyone*

Are we still interested gentlemen or shall we disband?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 16, 2007)

*Tetsu*

"If we're going after them, we'll need to stick together and leave our patient here unguarded."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 16, 2007)

*Angelo*

Making a coldly logical choice Angelo says, "I think we leave the lad and go on. Otherwise we save him and leave the raiders to do great harm to others."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 16, 2007)

*Tetsu*

"Let's do it, then."

Tetsu takes up his staff and starts out in the direction of the last fire spotted.


----------



## SirCaith (Feb 16, 2007)

*Lucien Montrose*

"Agreed, then."  Lucien spends a last few moments, insuring the lad's comfort, then turns to mount Trelayne.  Once ahorse, he looses his longsword in its scabbard, and readies his shield.  "Miscreants are afield, gentlemen.  Shall we go and show them how the Light views their actions?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 16, 2007)

*Tetsu*

"I'll show them how _I_ view their actions, at least!  Not that they'll have long to benefit from their education."


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 17, 2007)

*The Comission*

The party spends some hour or so on the road and arrives at another grizzley scene. A once prosperous farmstead is again reduced to ashes......sio's once filled with food are still smoking with the occasional flash fire. A search of the area reveals at least 10 bodies of various ages and sexies.....checking the ground shows that the radiers are now mounted and appear to have doubled back to the first farm.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 17, 2007)

*Angelo*

"Let us continue our chase."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 2, 2007)

OOC: Come on guys, I want to fireball somebody!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 2, 2007)

OOC: I'm following your lead - Tetsu is ready to kick some @$$!


----------



## SirCaith (Mar 2, 2007)

*Lucien Montrose*

OCC:  My longsword's hilt has been in my hand the entire ride.  There is evil afoot, and Lucien doesn't like Evil.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 3, 2007)

*The Comission*

The party sets forth in the dark to the first farmstead........riding in the darkness it seems to take forever before the homestead comes within sight.  As they approach several small fires can be seen in the yard.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 3, 2007)

*Angelo*

[sblock=For the DM]Angelo takes a moment to check in with his feline friend. "What can you see in the darkness?" [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 4, 2007)

*The Comission*

For Angelo
[sblock]angelo gets the mental impression of a yawn and a furry head pokes it way up from it's nest in his pouch. Within a few minutes angelo is treated with an image of 5 or 7 men dressed  in what appears to be heavy leather and carrying spear and short swords. Several others groups, five to a group, are rolled up in blankets around two smaller fires. A picket line of horses, no livestock, runs in front of the burned out barn well in sight of those huddled around the main fire.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 4, 2007)

*Angelo*

Speaking quietly to the others, Angelo notes, "There are at least 5 and likely 10 men on guard in armor with spear and short sword. They seem to be grouped in bands of 5 sleeping around the fires. Its hard to say just how many groups, but I'd say several. There horses are picketed."


----------



## SirCaith (Mar 5, 2007)

*Lucien Montrose*

"That is more than just any band of brigands you are describing, Angelo.  Your normal group of ruffians would perhaps number fifteen to twenty at the most, and not show such a martial mien.  There is more afoot here than just banditry.  I would hazard that some one is rebelling against the nobility, and I doubt the local gentry are opposing the rebellion.  While I would not fear to hazard myself against a smaller group, discretion may be the better part of valor in this instance.  We need to warn the local militia and seek support perhaps from the Church armies.  Would that we could do something to strand yon miscreants there until such time as sufficient others are here to handle such a large force?  If only our friend the bear from last night was still with us to unsettle their horses."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 5, 2007)

*Angelo*

"I didn't bring the full force of my abilities to bear on our previous foes. I think with surprise and a little luck we can rout these fellows." It is clear from the look on his face that Angelo wants to see justice done, and promptly.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 5, 2007)

*Tetsu*

"I for one look forward to testing myself against such as these.  Perhaps with such numbers they will prove challenging enough to offer opportunities to find some of our weaknesses and discover how to improve ourselves!  I say we move forward."


----------



## SirCaith (Mar 5, 2007)

*Lucien Montrose*

Lucien's face face bears a grin more in keeping with that of a wolf than a brother of the Church.  "Very well, gentlemen, it looks like we are agreed that Justice wishes to pay a visit upon the unrighteous tonight.  Perhaps splitting apart slightly will aid us in our quest, as it will appear to our foes that we are a larger number.  Tetsu, I have noticed that you are light of foot.  Might you be able to sneak amongst their steeds, loosen the pickets and drive them from the area?  I'm sure that will draw some of their numbers off to try and recover them.  At that point, Angelo and muself could descend upon the main encampment.  As Angelo seems to enjoy some form of communicative bond with his animal friends, one might accompany you Tetsu, to let us know when you are ready.  Does this sound acceptable to all of you?"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 6, 2007)

*Angelo*

"You have a fine grasp of strategy my friend. I think that your plan will work well. Tetsu, I have a song that could render you invisible if this would help in your mission to loose the horses?" 

[Sblock=For the DM]"Bodie, could I trouble you to go with Tetsu and let us know when he is ready to loose the horses?"[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 10, 2007)

*The Comission*

For Angelo
[sblock]Sure play favorites send me into harms way while it slumbers and eats fish. In a huff bodie flys off with the Dwarf.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 10, 2007)

*Tetsu*

"Quick on my feet and light on my feet are not necessarily the same thing, friend.  I move fast, but have little skill other than native nimbleness for moving about unheard.  Never-the-less, I'll give it a try.  And I would appreciate any help you could give me, Master Bard."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 10, 2007)

*Angelo*

The bard sings a jaunty tune that ends with a bit of discordant sounds in a strange language, but at the end of it the Dwarf vanishes from sight. "It will persist for about 10 minutes or until you attack someone. Use it wisely."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 15, 2007)

*ACtions*

Any ACTIONS from Tetsu or the churchman


----------



## SirCaith (Mar 16, 2007)

*Lucien Montrose*

I'm sitting on Trelayne, waiting for Tetsu to let us know he's ready to start the plan in action.  If there is a place where we can move closer to the raiders' encampment without being seen or heard, I would say that Angelo and Lucien will move there.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 16, 2007)

*Tetsu on the Move (Finally)*

OOC: Sorry about that, guys!  Forgot it was my turn, and since no new posts went up, I wasn't looking in . . . my bad!

IC:

Tetsu will move as quietly as he can to the horse pickets, preparing to free and scatter the beasts.

Move Silently Check (1d20+3=14)


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 16, 2007)

*The Comission*

Tetsu quietly slips up behind the picket line while Angelo and Brother Lucien ready themselves to attack the camp. Tetsu reaches the picket line but the horses begin to stir and become somewhat restless as they may have sensed him....

Tetsu needs to roll a move silenty check for me again?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 16, 2007)

*Tetsu Moving Loudly*

Move Silently Check (1d20+3=5)

OOC:  Tetsu breaks into a famous Dwarven Song and Dance routine as he nears the picket line . . .


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 16, 2007)

*The Comission*

As Tetus moves closer the horses begin to make soft noises as they hear and smell him approaching but can not see him.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 16, 2007)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> Move Silently Check (1d20+3=5)
> 
> OOC:  Tetsu breaks into a famous Dwarven Song and Dance routine as he nears the picket line . . .




OOC: Silly Dwarf! Angelo is the bard.   Guess I better research a silence spell before we try this stunt again.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 19, 2007)

*The Commsion*

Perhaps it is due to the horsed becoming nervous..perhaps due to other factors...but the party hears a voice call out "Something is out there..it is making the horsed nervous." and in response one of the men starts adding wood to the fire and several begin trying to stand up.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 19, 2007)

*Tetsu*

Working quickly now, Tetsu cuts the line to which the horses are tethered and begins making a terrible racket, as well as slapping them on the whithers.  That, combined with the fact that they can smell and hear him but not see him, should do the trick nicely.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 20, 2007)

*Angelo*

To Lucean Angelo says, "I think we better spread out a bit." and motions to one side and then moves to the other. 

OOC: [sblock=For the DM]Angelo takes a half move away from the church knight and then uses his staff to create a fireball centered on the fire that is currently receiving wood. Fireball Damage (9d6=31) [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 25, 2007)

*The Comission*

As the party stands and ponders it's next action the fire in the center of the compound explodes in a massive wave of flame and heat. The 5 or so men immedialely in the area begin to scream and fall to the ground wirthing in pain. Several are motionless and appear to be dead. Others begin to react and draw weapons.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 27, 2007)

*Angelo*

Acting quickly, Angelo calls upon his magic to unleash a stream of bolts of force at the enemy. 

OOC: [sblock=For the DM]Magic Missile spread among those coming his way. If none come this way he'll try to use the missles to cause confusion and panic. Magic Missiles (1d4+1=2, 1d4+1=2, 1d4+1=2, 1d4+1=3) If any come within 10' while he's using the spell they will need to make a DC:12 Will save or be shaken for one round. [/sblock]


----------



## SirCaith (Mar 27, 2007)

*Lucien Montrose*

With a press of his knees, Lucien has Trelayne shift to the side.    As he prepares to charge, he shouts in his loudest battlefield command voice, "First platoon, take the North side.  Second platoon, you are the anvil on the South.  By the Light, let us strike now for Justice!"  Hopefully having cast some confusion amongst the enemy, he spurs Trelayne forward to the attack.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 28, 2007)

*Tetsu*

With silent efficiency, Tetsu moves to the fringe of the light and unleashes a furious flurry of attacks on the bandits.

For GM Only:

[sblock]Todd,

I'm using my phone to post for now, and haven't figured out how to cut/paste yet.  Assuming a 16 hits, Tetsu got 2 (1 a crit) for 9 damage.  You can look it up under 'Tetsu' on IC.[/sblock]


----------



## SirCaith (Apr 7, 2007)

*Lucien Montrose*

Lucien directs his charge towards the picket lines, in order to support Tetsu.  Any opposing brigands that get in the way, he will urge Trelayne to trample over.  As a trained warhorse, that should not take much urging.  He will strike at any enemies that attempt to block his charge with his longsword.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 7, 2007)

*The Comission*

angelo engages the foes with a flurry or arcan bolts followed by Brother Lucien's ride into their midst calling forth orders. Tetsu meanwhile silently unleashes a flurry of attacks from the rear and their moral breaks. The ruffians begin to scatter leaving the wonded and withering  bodis of several of their comrads on the ground.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 7, 2007)

*Angelo*

Taking a quick look at his choices, Angelo tries to figure out who might be an officer and begins another series of chanting and gestures. 

OOC: [sblock=For the DM]Try to bag an officer or someone important with Deep Slumber.[/sblock]


----------



## SirCaith (Apr 8, 2007)

*Lucien Montrose*

With his opponents breaking and running, Lucien will try to concentrate on any pockets of resistance or individuals trying to rally the vanquished foe.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 19, 2007)

*The Comission*

Setting upon the group as they flee, Angelo spots one well dressed man mounting a horse whereas Brother Lucien spots several others. roll you actions gentlemen.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 20, 2007)

*Angelo*

Angelo targets the well dressed man on the horse.

[sblock]Deep slumber. Will Save DC: 17 If he has more than 10 hit dice it won't work.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 20, 2007)

*The Comission*

For Angelo

It dont work.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 26, 2007)

*Angelo*

With a curse Angelo tries a different tack, "a calvary man is only as good as his horse." 

OOC: [sblock]Flare in front of the horse's face in hopes he'll spill his rider. This cantrip creates a burst of light. If you cause the light to burst directly in front of a single creature, that creature is dazzled for 1 minute unless it makes a successful Fortitude save DC: 14.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (May 14, 2007)

*The Comission*

As the horse with the officer type begins to speed away, a bright light flashes in front of the horse causing it to rear up and the rider to tumbel off.

OCC: Okay guys it appears that we have lost interest in the game...Scott if you want...we can move Angelo into a solo game.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 14, 2007)

*Tetsu*

OOC:

No loss of interest - Tetsu simply knows he's never gonna run down all those bandits & has observed that Angelo has a plan and the magical means to carry it out.  He's content to observe for now.

I was waiting for something new to happen.


----------



## Scotley (May 14, 2007)

*Angelo*

Angelo will loose an arc of flame at any foes who get in his way as he moves toward the fallen rider. Shouting to Tetsu he says, "Help me secure that man."

OOC: [sblock]Angelo uses Burning Hands (10d4+1=21)[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 15, 2007)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu will move with speed and purpose to the fallen rider, approaching cautiously with staff at the ready.

For the GM Only:

[sblock]Todd,

Tetsu will use the 'Merciful' quality of his staff (+1d6 damage, all damage is subdual) as well as Stunning Blow for each round of this fight - _Tengoku_ serves as a _Ki_ focus, allowing him to use his open hand abilities with it, and 'Merciful' is a weapon quality requiring nothing more than a decision to use it.[/sblock]

To Hit (1d6+11=12, 1d6+11=17, 1d6+5=7).

(I assume only the 17 hit - if even that did)

Damage (1d6+1d6+5=14) and he needs to make a Fortitude Save (Target Number 18+) or be stunned.


----------



## SirCaith (May 21, 2007)

*Lucien Montrose*

OOC:  As with Mike, not a loss of interest, but rather just a hellacious last few weeks between work and home life.  Haven't had time to sit down in front of the computer and compose my thoughts.  My sincerest apologies, allmighty DM!    :\ 


Lucien wheels Trelayne around in a tight circle, and charges towards the few remaining groups of resistance.  He shouts at the pillagers, "By the Light, lay down your arms if you have a care for your immortal souls.  Justice is afoot tonight, and your surrender is the only thing that will temper her retribution with any mercy!"  

Intimidate Roll (1d20+8=26)


----------



## Scotley (Jun 8, 2007)

OOC: Um, Mr. DM? It seems that all the players have responded...


----------

